# Circuito detector de metales



## Lalo Omar Garces

hola muchachos soy nuevo en el grupo soy nuevo en el grupo y necesito para un proyecto de robotica un *circuito detector de metales*. Si alguno tiene una idea, algun diagrama o sabe algo del tema, por favor envieme la respuesta.
Gracias,
Chao.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

Por favor, utiliza el buscador... en algun tema ya se habia propuesto este circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

depende de la compejidad y necesidades.
Hay tres modelos:

BFO son los mas sencillos pero son inestables y sensibilidad mediana y no descriminan del hierro del oro, o lo hacen medocramente.

VLF son mas complejos,mas estables y un poco mas sensibles, drecriminan bien los materiales ferreos del oro

PI son los que mas profundidad pillan , consumen mas corriente y no descriminan, tienen una complejidad similar a los vlf

Si entras en el foro
http://www.thunting.com/geotech/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=14

estos sin los mas habituales, pero es necesario un minimo de conocimientos.

Elektor saco uno muy,muy facil con 2 integrados 555


----------



## nucleo

Hola Amigos. He leido y reeleido en este foro y en otras muchas páginas encontradas en google, sobre el tema de la construcción de un detector de metales, pero nada ni ninguna pagina me aclara nada. Me gustaría me ayudasen pasandome links en los que se vea y expliquen paso a paso la construcción de un detector de metales para prfundidad (no me interesa uno para tuberias en paredes, sino que es para monedas), ya que no encuentro nada, y por lo que veo el tema de las bobinas es delicado.
Espero me puedan ayudar Muuuuuuuchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

la biblia http://www.geotech1.com/

Recuerda que en España esta perseguido , aunque es legal.
Esta mas vigilado que los robos o la droga.


----------



## Juanjo699

hola
he estado investigando pero no he podido encontrar un detector de metales que no necesite una bobina.
me han comentado que existe unos detectores de metales por ultrasonido
alguien conoce acerca de este tama??
gracias


----------



## Perromuerto

Un detector de ultrasonido detectará el cambio de densidad del material,
por que el sonido es una onda mecánica. Si el metal y una piedra tienen la
misma densidad, serán indistinguibles. Por esa razón se usa una bobina,
ya que lo que distingue un metal en forma cristalina es su conductividad.
En presencia de un campo electromagnético alterno se generan en el
conductor corrientes de inducción, lo cual no ocurre para un material no 
conductor, aunque tenga la misma densidad.

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola, como ampliación de lo que te dice el amigo Juanjo te mando esta pagina,por la red tienes mas ,suerte saludos 
http://personal.redestb.es/dsimarro/hardware/circuito/3.htm


----------



## Juanjo699

Gracias perro muerto por aclararme esa dudo y gracias tambien a pepepuerto por el aporte

lo que pasa es que estoy construyendo un carrito que me va a detectar objetos enterrados pero estos objetos van estar enterrados mas de 5 cm de profundidad y me gustaria saber cual es el mejor detector que puedo construir
gracais


----------



## tiopepe123

Es muy importante que nos indiques el tipo de material, el tamaño, la profundidad

Es muy importante la profundidad/tamaño, cada milimetro cuenta con la dificultat

Dudo que funcione el metodo ultrasonico, como el sensor no esta en contacto con el suelo casi el 90% de la señal se reflectara en la superficie enmascarando cualquier sutil cambio de la composicion del suelo. Aparte de un procesado.

Aqui hay la biblia y en el foro  las cartas de los apostoles

http://geotech.thunting.com/



Si es un hilo electrico lo mas sencillo es utilizar un generador de señal y detectarlo capacitativamente o inductivamente.


----------



## aliteroid

Saludos a todos, se me ocurrio una idea aver si es posible:

Quisiera poder detectar cañerias de gas o agua en muros de concreto, ahora mi duda ¿se podra inyectar una señal AM o FM en la cañeria donde este descubierta y luego detectar esa señal con un radio normal pasandola sobre los muros?? o quizas exista algun otro metodo mas eficaz si alguien tiene un esquema se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui hayalgo que te puede orientar

http://home.clara.net/saxons/bfo.htm


----------



## Dario Vega

Las cañerías en general estan a potencial de tierra asi que veo difícil que puedas inyectar señal y que sea irradiada a lo largo de la cañería. El método usual es el del detector de metales, como el de la página que te recomendó Fogonazo

Saludos


----------



## Vichente

Pero ten en cuenta que las cañerías de agua de algún metal (como Bronce, Latón, Acero inoxidable, etc) están siendo reemplazadas por cañerías de Polipropileno ( en la actualidad debe haber un gran porcentaje de este tipo de material y su uso cada vez va en aumento debido a sus prestaciones), así que con un detector de metales no siempre va a ser posible detectar la cañería.

Las cañerías de gas generalmente utilizan hierro negro pero en algunas ocasiones (muy raro) se usa también Polipropileno de alta densidad, pero sólo está permitido para patios o jardines y para conexiones desde la tubería principal.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

algunos mas
Aunque la principal es la de geotech
http://www.detektory.wz.cz

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_101343/article.html
mas conocido como poor metal detector, hay varios con la misma filosofia.

En cuanto lo del 555 vi otra version  de elektor pero utilizaban un operacional, pero era lo mismo.

En principio los mas sencillos son los BFO y los IB pero no esperes alcanzas mucho mas de 5-7 cm en el mejor de los casos para una moneda.
Ademas adolecen al ser extremadamente sencillos de deriva de temperatra y efecto suelo.


----------



## thelscIVRF

pfff aora ya me deajasteindeciso porque si solo alcanza 5-7 cm no me interesa 
yo quiero que alcanze unos 18-20 cm pero ya que se va a complicar el circuito pos depaso me gustaria que tuviese discriminador para no detectar el hierro 

puede ser pics o algo asi porque con operacionales y demas va a ser demasiado 

weno si sabeis algo de esto decidmelo yo intentare a ver si encuentro algo


----------



## tiopepe123

Para eso pillate el silver sabre mira en el foro de geotech y con paciencia se puede hacer, es un diseño semiprofesional con descriminacion y llevan unos 4 años revisandolo y discutiendo con ell.

No tiene piezas raras, pero es bastante completo.

Los que llevan micro son simples adaptaciones o sea el micro solo es para las licecitas y demas,


----------



## Kmilo

Saludos, y de antemano gracias a los que leen este mensaje.
bien soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y en este momento necesito detectear una burbuja en un cilindro de vidrio,  lo hago introduciondo   un trozo de metal hueco que flota siempre en la burbuja y detecto pedazo de metal con el circuito clasico de infrarrojos(lm 567)
funciona pero me sale muy muy muy muy caro por que hay q sensarlo en como 10 pocisiones no habra una forma mas simple de hacerlo.
escucho sugerencias y comentarios 
gracias


----------



## pepechip

Hola
El liquido donde flota la burbuja es agua?
si fuera un liquido opaco que no dejara manchas en el cristal, la burbuja dejaria pasar la luz.
Se que ese liquido existe, ya que  vi por television un sistema para oscurecer los cristales metiendoles entre dos cristales dicho liquido.

Tambien puedes introducir un pequeño iman dentro de una ampolla y utilizar sensores hall.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fabricate un detector de metales y coloca la bobina captora a la altura que deveria flotar el flotante (Rebundancia)


----------



## newnaf

explica un poco mas.. que liquido es?
que tan grande es la burbuja?
que es lo que debes censar realmente? osea para que necesitas censar. tal vez puedas realizarlo de otra forma, puedes hacer diferentes pruebas. depende todo del liquido.
ya que es lo que varia por efecto de la burbuja. puede ser opticamente. por condensacion de capacidad, magneticamente. tal vez con algun transductor, hay de sobra metodos para censar.
depende de la magnitud de lo que quieras censar.. cuanto mas pequeño sera mas dificil
no recuerdo bien.. pero en una clase de instrumentacion industrial, especificamente censores..
para liquidos me pareceio mas facil por capacidad.. 

explica un poco y veo si te puedo ayudar.. 

un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123

Por el angulo de reflexion o la tension superficial.

Jugando con un rayo laser  o un led puntual con una determinada inclinacion

En todo caso pasate por aqui, para empezar.
http://geotech.thunting.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=metdet&file=projects.dat


----------



## DANILO

Hola a todos de nuevo,

Fijense que tengo un detector de metal Checkgate 8000 que no encendia y pues le e cambiado algunos filtros de la fuente y pues e conseguido hacerle encender, pero tengo que calibrarle y no se como hacele puesto que tengo que ingresar un codigo y luego programarle pero no se cual es ese codigo, por mas que le busque en internet no hay nada eso 

Espero su ayuda

mil Graxias

Danilo


----------



## tiopepe123

Pregunta en ingles por aqui
http://thunting.com/geotech/forums/

Si aqui no te pueden ayudar.....

Hace tiempo que los sigo y es una buena comunidad.


----------



## DANILO

Mil gracias voy a chequear


----------



## Kmilo

Saludos
soy estudiante de ingenieria y en este momento estoy necesitando contruir un detector de metales practico. y diseños hay muchos en internet, y leyendo sobre el asunto he aprendido que el concepto basico es modificar la inductancia y /o el factor Q de la bobina asi que todo se reduce a una bobina adecuada. Asi lo que hoy me ocupa es como debe ser una bobina para que funcione en un detector de metales de mas o menos 40 cm de profundidad y obetos de minimo 20 cm de diametro, ahora yo se que estos detalles no dependen solo de la bobina pero si la bobina no es adecuada el resto del diseño es casi irrelevante
gracias de entemano


----------



## El nombre

40 cm son palabras mayores. Para esas profundidades tienes que cambiar de sistema.


----------



## tiopepe123

El lugar donde obtener información es:

http://thunting.com/geotech
http://thunting.com/geotech/forums/
http://geotech.thunting.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=metdet&file=información.dat


Las dimensiones son muuy importantes y dependen de los objetos a detectar y la tecnologia utilizada.

Las medidas tipicas con 20-30cm, para monedas se suelen utilizar las minis de 8-10cm y para objetos grandes puedes llegar al 1m usado por los rusos

http://www.md4u.ru/
http://www.metdet.ru/

Un traductor magnifico

http://www.online-translator.com/Default.aspx/Site?prmtlang=es

Normalmente para grandes bobinas utilizan el sistema de detector por pulsos y una unica bobina

Un pi sencillo

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Projects.htm

Hay un ruso que ha hecho multiples pruebas, pero esta en un foro.


----------



## DANILO

Perdon por leerlo algo tarde, 
Pero casi siempre se encuentra en la parte de atras es de 4 digitos pero antes siempre debes de anteponer asterisco (*)

Si aun no pruebas 

prueba con 
*0763
*1234
*1111
*8000

Que son con los que me he topado


----------



## Hael

hola  alguien   tiene  un diagrama o circuito impreso  de  un detector  de induccion de  pulso, por su atensión gracias


----------



## electrodan

Que es una "inducción de pulso"?


----------



## Carlosdaniel

http://www.geotech1.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=metdet&file=projects.dat


Carlos daniel


----------



## Hael

electro dan  induccion de pulso  es la generacion  de las  llamadas corrientes parasito o eddy,  que se transmiten en cierta  cantidad  y despues se interrumpen, estas corrientes  chocan  con algun metal enterrado   y son rebotadas   y captadas  por  una bobina   o  antena   del  detector  el cual  las amplifica y te da la señal  de  que  requieres  para identificar un metal  enterrado, saludos a  todos


----------



## tiopepe123

Los detectores por impulso no son nada fiables para identificar que tipo de metal a sido detectado, digamos que como mucho se ha logrado intuir y poco mas.

En geotech encontraras muchos proyectos y dentro del foro encontraras la gente mas activa sobre este tema, junto con las republicas rusas 

Como funciona los detectores, facil en unos pocos microsegundos haces pasar 1A y de golpe lo cortas, justo cuando la tension decrece a apenas 1V amplificar la señal y la mides y con esos debes imaginar si hay o no metal.


----------



## Hael

gracias carlos y tiopepe  por  su ayuda


----------



## lucassiglo21

buenas, estuve buscando un circuito para hacer un detector de metales de esos que comparan la frecuencia de un oscilador fijo con otra que es variable con la inductancia de la bobina de busqueda, creo que se llaman BFO.
bueno, encontré un diagrama de señal mixta:
http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/metal_detectors.php
y me puse a pensar:
¿como hacen para que los 2 osciladores se encuentren en fase si es que lo estan?
para que no se oiga nada en  el punto en el que ambos osciladores tienen la misma frecuencia, ¿no tendria que ser una compuera XOR la U1/4?

eso es todo
saludos


----------



## Eduardo

lucassiglo21 dijo:
			
		

> ...¿como hacen para que los 2 osciladores se encuentren en fase si es que lo estan?
> para que no se oiga nada en  el punto en el que ambos osciladores tienen la misma frecuencia, ¿no tendria que ser una compuera XOR la U1/4?


Es que no necesitan ponerse en fase.  
Cuando las dos oscilaciones tienen frecuencias muy parecidas, la salida de la compuerta AND son pulsos rectangulares cuyo ancho varia 'lentamente' --> en consecuencia, a la salida del filtro pasa bajo vas a tener una señal de baja frecuencia (igual a la diferencia de frecuencia de los osciladores).
En cuanto acerques algo metalico -> bajara la frecuencia del oscilador Colpitts --> mayor diferencia de frecuencia --> aumenta la frecuencia de la salida.


Comentarios:
- El filtro pasa bajo esta al reves.
- R3 y R4 no cumplen funcion (forma educada de estar al pe..)
- La salida queda conn un nivel de continua --> agregale un condensador de desacople.


----------



## lucassiglo21

c4 tendria que estar despues de r5 no?¿a eso te referis con que esta al revés?


----------



## Eduardo

Si


----------



## lucassiglo21

nose si va a andar por la frecuencia, los circuitos de rf suelen tener problemas en protoboard.

por cierto, yo tengo armado este:
http://www.easytreasure.co.uk/bfo.htm
y funciona, pero los capacitores variaron ligeramente su capacidad con la temperatura y se me iba de equilibrio con exponerlo al ambiente y empezaba a pitar, habia que ajustarlo muuy seguido.
no hay np0 de 100nf


----------



## lucassiglo21

bueno, así quedo el esquematico con las modificaciones que me dijeron y alguna mas

lo construí, el pcb quedo de 4x5 cm. le puse un potenciometro externo como P1 para poder ajustarlo cuando se va de balance, cosa que sucede, pero no tanto como que es todo con componentes discretos.
funciona bastante bien.


----------



## maton13

Tal vez este circuito te pueda ayudar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/detector-metales/detector-metales.gif


----------



## Propalen

Hola a tod@s,

No conocia este foro y creo que es un gran hallazgo, que espero me sea y ser util.

He llegado aqui porque estoy intentando resolver un problema para mi empresa y como becario me ha tocado pringar y diseñar lo siguiente.

Necesito hacer un detector de metales, pero no de metales pequeños, sino de placas de metal grande. Esto es en una cadena de montaje saber si en dicha posicion el sensor ha detectado hay una placa encima o no. Estas "placas" son los bajos de turismos y me gustaría diseñar el sensor lo mas pequeño posible para evitar molestar a la producción y fiable, esto es que no detecte otras placas que esten en la linea u otros objetos de metal mas pequeños q*ue* puedan estar sobre el sensor. He encontrodo multitud de ejemplos sobre circuitos para deteccion de pequeños objetos donde el tamaño del sensor no importa.

Agradecería me orientaseis con cualquier consejo o ejemplo.

Saludos, Propalen


----------



## Fogonazo

Propalen dijo:


> .....Esto es en una cadena de montaje saber si en dicha posicion el sensor ha detectado hay una placa encima o no. Estas "placas" son los *bajos de turismos *y me gustaría diseñar el sensor lo mas pequeño ......


Venía comprendiendo, pero aquí me perdí.


----------



## Propalen

Fogonazo dijo:


> Venía comprendiendo, pero aquí me perdí.



bajos de turismos = parte metalica inferior de vehiculos a motor de 4 ruedas destinados a particulares (berlinas o compactos normalmente). Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## electroandres

Podrias poner varios sensores IR por donde va a pasar esa chapa y cuando se activen todos (por que decis que es una grande) te lo cuente... se entiende¿?


----------



## Propalen

Yo también estaba pensando en una bobina como tienen los detectores de metales normales. Pero el problema es que no se como dimensionar esa bobina para que solo detecte las placas que estan sobre el  y no pequeños objetos metalicos u otras placas cercanas. Así supongo necesitaría una bobina pequeña pero estoy perdido en el tema de bobinas.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO

necesitarias hacer unas 4 bobinas y ubicarlas todas en el mismo aparato.

dependiendo cuales se activen es el tamaño y forma del objeto.

nunca hice algo similar pero se me ocurre eso.


----------



## Fogonazo

Con bastante cuidado en el diseño se puede emplear un detector de metales, pero leyendo la "Firma electromagnética" del objeto que pasa. 
Mira este esquema:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/103997/ _
Es un detector de monedas, pero es el mismo principio de lo que tu quieres, cualquier objeto que pase por al campo de la bobina producirá una fluctuación de la frecuencia de resonancia, lo que se podría intentar es detectar el tipo de fluctuación para los 3 casos posibles: Sin la placa metálica, con una placa metálica y con mas de 1 placa metálica.


----------



## elbrujo

De acurdo con fogonaso. Cuanto mas grande la placa con un circuito que disponga de una bobina sin nucleo ajustas la logica a que se dispare con la masa/superficie que necesites. Cualquier otro metal que no sea similar no llegaria a disparar la logica por ser de otra inductancia.

Explica bien lo que necesitas sin inducirnos a una respuesta sobre tu analisis. Quieres identificar una pila de chapas que tiene por ejemplo 4 chapas encimadas? y en esa misma pila hay otros metales?

Por donde llegan las chapas/bajos de turismo por una misma linea de entrada? Te sirve ir contando chapa por chapa en la medida que se apilan?

Porque chapa apilada, la inductancia depende de donde pongas la bobina. Si tomas la mayor superficie es decir la bobina a 90o (grados) cuando pongas mas  de una no vas a notar cambios.. en cambio si la pones para medir el espesor este ira cambiando en la medida que se apilen las chapas..


----------



## GerardoAlmeria

Aquí tienes éste link, es sencillo y pienso construírlo un día de éstos.
Espero que te sea de utilidad.
http://foro.elhacker.net/electronica/detector_de_metales-t172594.0.html


----------



## GerardoAlmeria

Hay detectores que detectan cualquier metal y lo identifican, hay detectores comerciales para oro en especial, por si buscas oro no te topes con una bomba sin explotar de la guerra civil, que las hay a miles por toda España.
Aquí tienes 747.000 links:
http://es.search.yahoo.com/search?rd=r1&p=detector+de+oro&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-705
Las máquinas recreativas y tragaperras llevan un selector electrónico de monedas que diferencias las buenas de las falsas, sin error pues el selector incorpora un sofisticado sistema digital de muestreo y análisis espectral de muestras mediante FFT creo.


----------



## elbrujo

Mira como detectan el oro en uno de los 747 mil link:

"Seguiremos después con el proceso de lavado y retirado manual de pequeñas gravas, hasta que, finalmente, no reste más que arena negra, pequeñas pepitas y polvo de oro en la batea.
    Para retirar una parte de la arena negra se utilizan unos imanes especiales, contenidos en un recipiente plástico, que al realizar presión sobre el extremo aproximan el imán al fondo del contenedor, de tal forma que puede adherirse el material ferromagnético mezclado con la arena negra a su fondo. Luego, al retirar el recipiente de la batea, basta con dejar de hacer presión sobre el extremo para que el imán ascienda y se libere todo el material ferromagnético adherido.

Este tipo de imanes resulta muy conveniente, ya que nada puede permanecer pegado a su fondo si no pulsamos el embolo superior y hacemos descender el imán. Basta relajar la pulsación para que todo el material recogido se desprenda.

    Tras esta operación en la batea sólo quedará aquella parte de la arena negra que no sea magnetizable y el oro, plata, cobre, plomo, etc... no magnetizable. Llegados a este paso, hay otro accesorio del que debemos disponer para continuar retirando las trazas de oro de la batea"

Segui varios links y todos dan vuelta sobre lo mismo. Me puedes indicar cual es la tecnica para sensar oro? cual es el metodo? a que responde?

En mi region estuve en un yacimiento que extraian oro y lo hacian por peso especifico, igual metodo que el artesanal pero en grande escala.


----------



## gonzi

Hola, puedes buscar por sensores de inducción (inductive sensor), practicamente no necesitan casi nada para conectarlos al chip, algunos modelos permiten reconocer metales sin hierro, esto puede funcionar si necesitas detectar cosas a poca profundidad 2/3 cms porque para una mayor profundidad pueden ser demasiado caros. Con estos sensores puedes saber incluso el tipo de metal que has encontrado. 

Yo necesito un detector de metales para un proyecto y lo que he hecho para gastar poco dinero ha sido comprar un detector de cables para cables de iluminación (ebay 10/15 euros) abrirlo y usar la señal que llega al led que se enciende cuando detectas un metal para pasarlo a mi circuito, no tengo muy claro que tipo de metales es capaz de detectar este cacharro, porque sólo necesito hierro, pero supongo que detectará por lo menos cobre tb. Este aparato es capaz de detectar metal a por lo menos 15 cms de profundidad en una pared.

un saludo


----------



## NTM

buenas queria ver si podian hacer ver este funcionamiento 




que no funciona bien ..
aqui les dejo el diagrama.. de la web,,suena muy bajo el sonido..
como si fuese para uno solo.
aunque pida auricuales..
pero no entiendo las conecciones de el potenciometro variable..
etc
__________________________________________-

APLICACIÓN:
Detección de cañerías en paredes y en general, detector de masas
metálicas que se encuentren a una profundidad de hasta 50cm.
La plaqueta se alimenta con una batería de 9 /12 Vcc y tiene una
salida suficiente para excitar un par de auriculares.

LISTADO DE COMPONENTES

RESISTENCIAS:
R1 = 2,7 Kohms (rojo, violeta, rojo)
R2 = 3,3 Kohms (naranja, naranja, rojo)
R3 = R4 = R6 = 100 Kohms (marrón, negro, amarillo)
R5 = 2,2 Kohms (rojo, rojo, rojo)
P1 = Preset multivueltas 10 Kohms.

CAPACITORES:
C1 = C2 = 1,8 nF (Cerámico)
C3 = 82 pF (Cerámico)
C4 = C6 = 47 nF (Cerámico)
C5 = C7 = 100 µF 25V (Electrolítico)

SEMICONDUCTORES:
IC1 = CD4011
IC2 = LM741

VARIOS:
Conector batería 9Vcc.
L1 = 6 espiras 17 cm de diámetro con alambre esmaltado de 1mm


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola NTM

El nivel de audio depende de la ganancia del Amplificador operacional y del nivel de entrada en su terminal 3.
Como no se sabe los valores de las R’s ni de las C’s ni el nivel de entrada no se puede determinar los DB que saldrían de este circuito.

Con IC1A, IC1B, R2, P1 y C3 hacen un oscilador, como no se conoce el valor de cada componente no se puede determinar el rango de frecuencia que genera este circuito (Rango Por P1).

Con IC1D, R1, C1, C2, L1 hacen otro oscilador, como no se conoce el valor de cada componente no se puede determinar el rango de frecuencia que genera este circuito (Rango Por L1).

Por medio de IC1C se mezclan los 2 osciladores dando como resultado una frecuencia RESULTANTE que probablemente sea audible. Este TONO es constante, como un Pitido, Silbido.

Si se acerca algo Ferromagnético a L1 su frecuencia se alterará provocando un cambio de tono a la salida del operacional.

Ese cambio de TONO nos dice que hay algo ferromagnético en la cercanía de L1.
Un tesoro probablemente.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Archivo LVW Detector De Metales.


----------



## NTM

MR carlos ahi deje lo que me falto copiar XD
sorry!
y si encuentro un tesoro lo reparto con los que tienen una mayor cantidad de post constructivo.
;D



			
				NTM dijo:
			
		

> MR carlos ahi deje lo que me falto copiar XD
> sorry!
> y si encuentro un tesoro lo reparto con los que tienen una mayor cantidad de post constructivo.
> ;D


alguna duda.. del funcionamiento no me suena como se supone que deberia sonar..


----------



## GerardoAlmeria

Muchas gracias Carlosdaniel, hay cantidad de esquemas y de información.
¿Cuál es el que hiciste tú?.

Yo he hecho algunos de aquí:
http://www.discovercircuits.com/S/s-metal.htm
En concreto éste:
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Testgear/ccomd.htm
Y éste otro:
http://www.circuitdb.com/show.php?cid=67
Detectar detectan pero tienen dos serios inconvenientes:

1º.- Hace falta un trozo soberanamente más grande que una simple moneda.
2º.- _Y peor, tienes que detectar con la ayuda de una radio de onda media en la que se te cruza la onda media de las emisoras locales y no tan locales, además de que el sonido de la detección te vuelve loco, es como una pelea de gatos de otra galaxia, ni aguantas más de media hora.
Sin embargo además de baratísimos son pedagógicos, para comenzar a comenzar, pero nada más.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola NTM

Yo no tengo ninguna duda.

como te mencioné: el circuito hace una mezcla en IC1C(10) de 2 osciladores, lo que se oye en los audífonos es la mezcla resultante (Un Tono). La amplitud (Volumen) de ese tono depende de la ganancia del amplificador operacional. Ganancia en DC y respuesta en frecuencia.

Si hay una perturbación en el oscilador que se forma con la bobina, el tono en los audífonos cambiará indicando que hay algo ferromagnético en las cercanías de la bobina.
Eso es todo lo que hace el circuito.

Si no da el tono o el volumen que debería dar habría que experimentar cambiando los valores de los componentes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM

como que componentes puedo cambiar.
cual por cual?
me ayudas?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola NTM

Dices que no suena como debería sonar.
y como debería sonar ?
Mar fuerte ?
Otro tono ?

Qué esperas del circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje original ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electroandres

una pregunta gente linda, a que % de carga del capacitor se dispara el oscilador capacitivo?
Si se dispara a los 5 tau (100%) me dio 200 Khz que creo que se me fue un poquito al c*****jo.
t = R x C
t = 13,3k * 82pf
t = 1us
ahora para el 100% de la carga del capacitor (que es lo que tengo duda)
5t = 5us
F= 1/periodo
F = 1/5us
F = 200 k 1/s
F = 200 Khz
Me parece mucho, puede ser?
Otra duda que me surgio es si el periodo es igual a 5t (carga) o 2*5t (carga y descarga) si es la segunda serian 100khz


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola electroandres

Creo que para calcular la frecuencia de operación de ese tipo de circuito hay que tener en cuenta los parámetros VIL, VIH, IOH, IOL. Del integrado que se esté utilizando. Los 2 primeros son los niveles llamados de Umbral.

Una vez sabiéndolos se puede calcular en cuantos Tau llega a VIH o VIL.
IOH e IOL también influyen en la frecuencia pues es la corriente que proporciona el circuito integrado cuando está a nivel alto o Bajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electroandres

Ya encontre lo que necesitaba, perdon por mis errores, el problema de mi calculo es que no vi que el integrado toma como valor bajo hasta los 1.5v (con alimentacion de 5v) por lo tanto ya no van a ser ni 5 ni 10 tau, van a ser menos. Despues me pongo a calcularlo bien. Ya lo voy a sacar, hoy estoy muy dormido y ya no se lo que hago. Gracias Mr Carlos


----------



## NTM

electroandres dijo:


> una pregunta gente linda, a que % de carga del capacitor se dispara el oscilador capacitivo?
> Si se dispara a los 5 tau (100%) me dio 200 Khz que creo que se me fue un poquito al c*****jo.
> t = R x C
> t = 13,3k * 82pf
> t = 1us
> ahora para el 100% de la carga del capacitor (que es lo que tengo duda)
> 5t = 5us
> F= 1/periodo
> F = 1/5us
> F = 200 k 1/s
> F = 200 Khz
> Me parece mucho, puede ser?
> Otra duda que me surgio es si el periodo es igual a 5t (carga) o 2*5t (carga y descarga) si es la segunda serian 100khz



porfavor en español basico.. 
no entendi nada.
solo entendi que preguntaste algo.. nada mas.. nose que preguntaste :/
y gracias por la ayuda.!


----------



## electroandres

Ups, no sabía que ca...... era un insulto, lo puse para no poner otra palabra e igual estaba mal, disculpen.
Ahora si devuelta, lo que pregunte es que el capacitor c3 con la resistencia y el pote generan una frecuencia. Quería saber a que frecuencia oscila. 
El capacitor tiene un "constante" (no se que es, si constante o algo similar) llamada tau. 1Tau esta dado por el calculo R*C, la unidad (s) (segundos). En un tau el capacitor llega a cargarse a los 63% aproximadamente y descargarse a 36%.
Con una ecuación compleja (la tengo en papel, pero no da escribirla, después veo si la encuentro por Internet) se traza la curva de carga. En ella se puede observar que el capacitor llega a casi su 100 % de carga a los 5 tau.
Y vos te podes preguntar, y a mi que me importa esto con respecto a la frecuencia que oscila.
Pero el tema es que el capacitor tarda en cargarse un determinado tiempo y otro en descargarse. La suma de esos dos tiempos es el periodo. (Tiempo en el que trascurre 1 ciclo de la onda) y con eso sacas la frecuencia.
Y ahora como relacionamos carga del capacitor con las compuertas.
Las compuertas lo que me van a permitir hacer es que cuando el capacitor se cargue hasta un determinado punto, cambia de estado, completar la carga del capacitor y empezar el ciclo de descarga. Cuando llega al otro punto, cambia devuelta de estado y empieza la carga devuelta. Es difícil de explicarlo sin graficar.

Espero que se entienda, Lo intente hacer lo mas simple posible. Ahora me pongo en búsqueda de alguna página que lo explique bien.[/s]


----------



## NTM

si entendi . aer.
primero da el impulso y mientras lo da.. empieza a cargar. cuando termina de mandar todo su impulso el de atras viene cargadito para dejar su deposito..asi sucesivamente..
y no se cual es la solucion para q*UE* funciones..

a se me olvidaba.. el circulo que hice es de 15 de radio . no me alcanzaba. para mas. no tenia un circulo para el 17.. (hablo del alambre esmaltado)


----------



## asherar

Tal vez los dos osciladores están sintonizados y por lo tanto normalmente no se escucha nada. 
El oscilador formado por IC1A y IC1B es el de referencia, y el oscilador formado por IC1D es el sensor. IC1C resta digitalmente ambas oscilaciones y si las Frecuencias son iguales su salida es constante. 
Recién al variar L1 debido a metales próximos, se generan batidos audibles que se amplifican por el opamp. 

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola NTM

Si varías las dimensiones de la bobina varías los parámetros de ella y por consecuencia la frecuencia de trabajo del oscilador.

Por otra parte, hablando del oscilador que está formado con capacitor, la frecuencia se ve afectada por la Capacitancia del condensador y la resistencia que lo forman.
Además, los parámetros
VIH: Nivel de voltaje que la compuerta toma como 1 Lógico. 
VIL: Nivel de  voltaje que la compuerta toma como 0 Lógico.

Aunque el osciloscopio del simulador LiveWire deja mucho que desear, analicen la grafica adjunta; “Casi” concuerda con las especificaciones del 4011 en cuanto a los parámetros VIH y VIL.

La línea roja es la carga y descarga del capacitor. Fluctúa de positivo a negativo porque sus terminales están sometidas, “ALTERNATIVAMENTE” a un cero virtual.
La línea azul representa la salida de la compuerta que tiene resistencia y potenciómetro,
Noten esta línea azul, Casi concuerda con las especificaciones.
También hay que tener en cuenta la corriente que drena la salida del 4011. esta también afecta la frecuencia de trabajo del circuito.

NTM, ojalá tengas un osciloscopio para que experimentes cambiando los valores de los componentes a tu antojo.
Solo una recomendación: los osciladores deben trabajar a una frecuencia audible.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## asherar

electroandres dijo:
			
		

> ME ESTOY VOLVIENDO LOCO!!! no puedo calcular las frecuencias.



Las frecuencias de esos osciladores no se calcula con los RC solamente sino que, como dijo MrCarlos, se debe tener en cuenta un factor debido a las tensiones de paso de 0 a 1 y de 1 a 0: VIH y VIL. 
Las salidas no conmutan al pasar las entradas por 0.90 Vcc o por 0.10 Vcc, que se usa para calcular el tiempo RC, sino donde corresponda según la familia lógica. 
Para CMOS es en 0.50 Vcc. Eso da semiperíodos un poco menores que el tiempo RC de la rama de entrada.


----------



## spaiko117

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro acudo a ustedea para que me auxilien, intento hacer un detector de metales pero para aplicacion mas grande, en vez de que me detecte moneditas y llaves quiero que me detecte autos, bueno eso no lo veo tanto problema, mi problema es que al momento de que detecta el auto manda una señal continua hasta que lo deja de detectar, lo que yo nesesito es que continue haciendo esto pero ademas nesesito añadirle un circuito mas en el que al momento que me detecte el auto solo me mande un pulso con un relee de maximo dos segundos que seria mucho para mi aplicacion, he pensado en un flip-flop, me han dicho que hay de tiempo pero no los conosco si algien me pudiese ayuadar lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Cacho

Leé sobre *el 555*.
Ese te puede dar un pulso de la duración que necesitás.


Saludos


----------



## spaiko117

es sierto el timer 555 el flip-flop lo activa y a la primer pulsacion lo resetea gracias amigo , hacer falta *QUE* nos recuerden las experiencias anterores


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo

Ten en cuenta la bobina en cuestion, una cosa es que resuene con una moneda y otra distinta con un auto. Deberas ajustar bobina/capacitores para que cumpla tu objetivo. Cuando cambia el Q de la bobina accionara.


----------



## franc0

tiopepe123 seria bueno que postees la informcaion de Elektor para poder hacer modificaciones para darle profundidad, si alguien me dice como hacer  para poder un documento de word les paso un diseño muy bueno y de gran facilidad y profundidad

ayudeme a subir la informacion


----------



## bocagonza

hola, en you tube hay muchos videos que dicen que atando una radio y una calculadora se hace un detector de metales, yo no creo que sea posible o si?


----------



## PEBE

Hola compañeros, necesito un detector de metales y me gusto el diagrama de este link http://foro.elhacker.net/electronica...t172594.0.html publicado por GerardoAlmeria, solo que no entiendo muy bien el diagrama cuando llega a la parte de la bobina, esta un poco confuso, espero me puedan ayudar, vale graacias.


----------



## Pablete

Amigos del foro quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes ha realizado el proyecto de detector de metales de pulso Twin Loop Treasure Seeker (http://www.4shared.com/document/okfnRk5O/Twin_Loop_Induction_Balance_Me.html). Yo he tratado de replicarlo sin exito.

Saludos.


----------



## Quyque82

Hola, muchas gracias. No encontraba el buscar pero ya ahora sí. El circuito que he empleado es el típico BLF que se documenta en varios sitios de internet


----------



## Quyque82

Hola, subo el archivo pdf. Supongo que es la calidad del paint lo que no permite ver bien la imagen...

Las bobinas no son de 10 uH: Una es pequeña de 120 vueltas de hilo esmaltado sobre palo de 12 cm de largo y 5mm de diámetro y la otra bobina la hice de 35 vueltas de hilo esmaltado sobre base circular de madera de 15cm de diámetro y 5mm de espesor....

El sistema provoca un tono de frecuencia audible que varía al acercar un metal a cualquiera de las dos bobinas, lo que pasa es que no alcanza mucha profundidad y tiene otro pequeño problema que cuando está sonando a baja frecuencia (la deseada), parece que se neutraliza lentamente hasta que deja de sonar. Sigue detectando (yo uso la bobina grande como detector), pero cada vez a menos distancia y ya no monedas, sólo metales grandes como tijeras o así; (ya digo, esto ocurre cuando la frecuencia de sonido audible empieza a debilitarse hasta que no se oye)....  Por lo demás cuando suena suena bien fuerte y si suena demasiado fuerte no distingo el tono cuando se acerca un metal pero si ajusto la inductancia de la bobina de control (la pequeña) hasta que suene agradable termina por anularse el sonido y perder profundidad de detección (la bobina grande).....

Supongo que puede haber un sinfín de cosas que pueden estar afectando... pero bueno me gustaría hacer algo que funcionara mejor y a más profundidad...






Probaré... saludos.

Quizá aumente la profundidad si aumento la intensidad de campo magnético H = N * i / lg.

Pues aumento la corriente por las bobinas (sustitullendo las resistencias de las bobinas por otras más pequeñas) y ya está... ¿no?


----------



## Quyque82

Sigo explicando un poco más el modelo que he hecho.

La bobina pequeña la he hecho con un alambre esmaltado de 0.5mm enrollando 120 vueltas sobre un palito de 53mm de largo y 10mm de diámetro, en el mensaje de ayer me confundí.

Esta configuración da una inductancia supuestamente de:

L= (N^2*uº*Area)/lg = 43.02uH

si hacemos el cálculo de la frecuencia de oscilación de este oscilador:

Fo = 1/(2*pi*square[L*Cequ.])

Obtenemos una determinada frecuencia. Pero para que entre en resonancia con la frecuencia de la bobina grande tenemos que aumentar un poquito la inductancia de esta bobila [L_pequ.]

Esto lo hago enrollandola con un cartón para meterla por una arandela de metal y así variar la permeabilidad de la bobina pequeña [uº], El caso es que cuánto más metas la bobina por la arandela para adentro más inductancia tiene y menos frecuencia da el oscilador pequeño. Aunque no sé la fórmula que determina cuánto hay que meter la bobina pequeña por la arandela...

Ahora os explico el problema que os comentaba ayer; Por qué cuando lo pongo a funcionar la frecuencia audible seleccionada (que es una frecuencia de baja frecuencia y de sonido agradable) para detectar metales adecuadamente (a una distancia de 10cm aproximadamente), se va amortiguando hasta que desaparece el sonido y se pierde la sensibilidad de detección.

Pues bien, repasando los apuntes de electrónica analógia, pienso que esto puede ser debido a la mala estabilidad en la realimentación. Esto creo que es debido al sistema de fijación de la arandela a la bobina pequeña (uso cinta adhesiva, celo transparente). Creo que está mal fijado esto. Y por lo tanto el oscilador no cumple el diagrama de Nyquist [A*B = -1], para que el sistema no sea ni estable ni inestable, sinó oscilante. (si es estable tiende a no oscilar y si es inestable tiende a sobreoscilar)

Asíque lo que probaré ahora es a usar el sistema de fijación mediante rosca como se había indicado en los distintos manuales en que miré por internet. y es más yo votaría por usar rosca fina para asegurar una exacta ganancia de realimentación para que el sistema sea oscilante oscilante.... 

Si tienen alguna sugerencia, podéis hacermela llegar 

Pd: por cierto, lo de cambiar las resistencia para aumentar la intensidad de campo magnético por las bobinas, no me ha funcionado todavía... quizá haya que hacer cálculos más concretos pero me da que lo voy a dejar así...

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.geotech1.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=metdet&file=schematics.dat



Saludos !


----------



## Quyque82

Muchas gracias Dosmetros . intentaré construir alguno aunque me parecen muy complicados 

Hola foreros. ¿Alguien ha construido el modelo Fisher de la página que puso Dosmetros?

Lo he estado viendo y está muy bien detallado con lo cual no parece que sea difícil de construir. La única pega es las bobinas. no tiene información de cómo deben ser construidas; ¿Alguien sabe algo?  Gracias anticipadas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pucha . . . ¿ no recorriste la página ?

Esquemáticos y Foros ?

http://www.geotech1.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=metdet&file=projects.dat

http://www.geotech1.com/forums/

En Foros hay un topic "coils" (bobinas) 

Utilizá el traductor del Google.

Saludos !


----------



## jormon

Buenas muchachos:
Yo he montado este circuito y funciona bastante bien pero querria hacerle una modificacion a ver que tal los entendidos si me quereis ayudar. 

Querria  añadirle un amplificador LM386 o LM741 en la salida del altavoz y un potenciometro para aumentar o disminuir el volumen.
¿Modifica o cambia la frecuencia de salida este cambio?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , no te modifica amplificar el audio.

Saludos !


----------



## jormon

Gracias por contestar tan rapidamente ,voy a agregarlo a ver que tal suena


----------



## rascueso

yo me compre este y anda muy bien.


----------



## juliet

Necesito un detector de matales para un carrito que necesita frenarse cuando encuentre un objeto metalico (me pedian que lo diferencie por una característica física, si se les ocurre otra, acepto propuestas.
Tratamos de hacer que detecte imanes con un UGN3503, pero detecta solo si esta muy cerca casi pegado, queria saber si se lo puede hacer mas sensible, o en caso contrario si el circuito que esta colgado en la pagina como https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detector-metales.htm me dara resultado.

Por favor lucas si me podes decir, a que distancia detectaste y que tamaños, te agradeceria!


----------



## germanmunozs

a mi no me deja de entrar en el enlace... :S 
a alguien mas no le funciona el enlace??
alguien sabe otra pagina? gracias

es como para ponerlo el detector a los lados de la puerta de una habitacion


----------



## Electronec

germanmunozs dijo:


> a mi no me deja de entrar en el enlace... :S
> a alguien mas no le funciona el enlace??
> alguien sabe otra pagina? gracias
> 
> es como para ponerlo el detector a los lados de la puerta de una habitacion



Si te refieres al link del post #6 no es de estrañar, fíjate que tiene una antiguedad de hace 5 años.
El del #9 si vá.

Saludos.


----------



## germanmunozs

ola,yo querria hacer un detector de metales,pero que se pueda instalar en una puerta,del estilo de las que hay en el aeropuerto,museos,comisarias,etc. (aquí les dejo una imagen del tipo que son)
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSxvEuYNZpxOCMOLREd2YV0nnSieMvNlXTzN3dhYBoCb5_d4l-msQ
alguien me puede ayudar con el esquema electrico?? gracias a ser posible que sea sencillo


----------



## asherar

germanmunozs dijo:


> ola,yo querria hacer un detector de metales,pero que se pueda instalar en una puerta,del estilo de las que hay en el aeropuerto,museos,comisarias,etc. (aquí les dejo una imagen del tipo que son)
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSxvEuYNZpxOCMOLREd2YV0nnSieMvNlXTzN3dhYBoCb5_d4l-msQ
> alguien me puede ayudar con el esquema electrico?? gracias a ser posible que sea sencillo



Te comento que esos paneles que se ven ahí están llenos con las bobinas de RF. 
La electrónica del detector tampoco es una pavada. 
En una época no muy lejana un amigo mío los hacía, pero no pudo vender más de uno, 
y dejó todo el tema. 
Mucho trabajo y poca demanda.


----------



## fenixdy

aki hay uno la verdad no lo he armado pero podria funcionar vean http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/detmetales2.htm disculpas al foro si ofendo al poner un link de otro sitio, pero mi intencion es ayudar mas no hacer propaganda a este sitio que menciono,


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola veran hace tiempo hice un detector de metales, que se basa en que cuando una bobina detecta un metal se enciende un LED (aqui teneis el detector http://platea.pntic.mec.es/lmarti2/metales.htm ) pero lo que me pasa es que cada vez que conecto el detector el Led esta encendido, ya probe a encerderlo alejado de cualquier metal y todo pero nada, el Led siempre esta encendido desde que lo enciendo hasta que lo apago. 

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Podés hacer 2 cosas:

1) regular las resistencias R6 y R7, las que estan en la entrada no inversora del operacional, para ir cambiando el rango de sensibilidad...

2) ver si esta bien construida tu bobina...y podes medir tambien que tension tiene a la salida de la bobina y de esos capacitores y resistencias


----------



## DavidMJ

pero no se supone que para regular la sensibilidad esta el potenciometro P1??


----------



## DJ DRACO

Debe ser pero no regula el margen de histéresis con el cual trabaja el operacional..las que yo digo si.


----------



## DavidMJ

ok entonces probare con otras resistencias si el Led esta encendido segui le pondre resistencias de un valor mas alto nO?


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Existe tensión continua sobre C7 ?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Amigo, al modificar las resistencias que te dije vas a estar modificando el punto en el que el operacional cambia su estado lógico de salida, cuando hace la comparación...no es elevar la resistencia del led indicador hasta que no le llegue corriente y se apague...

La idea es ver donde esta el punto de comparación


----------



## DavidMJ

Perdonad pero tardere 1 o 2 dias en contestar por que este proyecto actualmente esta desmontado, pero soldare las piezas al PCB y os contestare, Fogonazo creo que la tension era continua pero no estoy seguro, cuando lo monte os cuento, y perdona por pedir ayuda en otro post!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

aca les dejo un enlace de un monton de detectores de metal cortecia de *alejandro segarde* miembro de *CCA* que brindo esta direccion espero le sirva a futuro FORISTAS que necesiten circuitos como ayuda para construir los materiales que lo contituyen, de mi parte lo estaba buscando

www.geotech1.com

saludos espero lo puedan disfrutar como yo


----------



## arex

Hola Buenas.
[/SIZE] Tengo que realizar un proyectito de electrónica y ando un poco perdido en algunas cuestiones.Se trata de un sistema de detección de vehículos (el sistema estarían a la intemperie incrustados en el suelo) que tiene que detectar si hay algún vehículo encima o no. Algo similar a los detectores de algunos parkings de centros comerciales pero más robusto, autónomo e inalábrico.En este caso necesitaría un detector de masas metálicas, para que independientemente de que encima se deposite suciedad, basura, o algo que obstaculice su lectura y no cometa errores de lectura como ocurriría con el sensor de presencia. No conozco ningún “chip” que sirva para detectar metales, aunque me imagino que si existirán, yo he buscado en http://es.rs-online.com/web/home.html en el apartado de Semiconductores de *efecto HALL*, ya que creo que por ahí pueden andar los tiros pero salen muchos y no estoy seguro de si me servirán. *¿Conocéis alguno?*Buscando por el foro he visto la creación de detectores de metales con bobinas y tal pero creo que no sería para lo mismo y tampoco me importa demasiado gastar un poco más de dinero en algún integrado o algún elemento comercias si ya tiene esta capacidad incorporada.
 Una vez que sepa cómo detectar estas grandes masas metálicas que son los coches tengo que implementarlo con unas placas fotovoltaicas y unas baterías (para su completa autonomía) y también con un dispositivo de comunicación a distancia con algún tipo de tecnología de comunicación inalámbrica que aún estoy por determinar. ..(wimax, gsm, umts, lte, ….ya vermos) Una vez que tenga esta info intentaré hacer el esquema eléctrico y si me surgen dudas pues ya os iré preguntando. 
¡¡Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo!!


----------



## Scooter

Los detectores de verdad son una espira empotrada en el pavimento, se hace un oscilador LC y analizando la frecuencia, amplitud etc se sabe si hay un vehículo e incluso que tipo de vehículo.
También se está poniendo de moda la visión artificial, seguramente será mas barato poner un poste con una cámara y analizar la imagen, sobre todo en un parking de cierto tamaño y al aire libre.

Los detectores "normales" es difícil que te sirvan porque suelen funcionar a una corta distancia, y del suelo a los bajos del coche pueden haber 20cm


----------



## analogico

lo mas parecido que conozco es "sensor inductivo"
detecta materiales ferrosos  a corta distancia 5cm


----------



## Scooter

Se me olvidó decir que la espira del pavimento tienen entre 1x1,5m a 2x2,5m y unas tres o cuatro vueltas de cable de 1,5mm²
Se corta un surco en el suelo con una radial, se dan las vueltas de cable y se sella con epoxi o slurry.
Si tienes que hacer eso para 100 plazas...


----------



## visualbmiguel

No creo que vayas a necesitar un "detector de metales".
Yo he visto sensores de aparcamiento en un centro comercial.
Estos se situan encima y no abajo como tu dices porque corre el peligro de que una rueda aplaste el sensor.
Yo creo esos sensores funcionan mediante ultrasonidos o electromagnetismo pero no lo se cierto.

Otra idea aunque es mas laboriosa porque tendrias que hacer agujeros y demás; seria poner interrptores en unas placas donde se situarian las ruedas del coche. Seria mas economico y como dices tu que no quieres que den falsos positivos incluso sería mas efectivo no se. 
Y no hace falta integrados para esta solucion. Colocas 4 interruptores en serie. En el momento que falle uno el circuito se quedara abierto


----------



## Basalto

http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/sensores-de-proximidad-ultrasonicos/2370799/
http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/sensores-de-proximidad-ultrasonicos/2370783/

De 0,2 metros a 4 metros, sencillo y barato, no necesitas mas.


----------



## arex

visualbmiguel dijo:


> No creo que vayas a necesitar un "detector de metales".
> Yo he visto sensores de aparcamiento en un centro comercial.
> Estos se situan encima y no abajo como tu dices porque corre el peligro de que una rueda aplaste el sensor.
> Yo creo esos sensores funcionan mediante ultrasonidos o electromagnetismo pero no lo se cierto.
> 
> Otra idea aunque es mas laboriosa porque tendrias que hacer agujeros y demás; seria poner interrptores en unas placas donde se situarian las ruedas del coche. Seria mas economico y como dices tu que no quieres que den falsos positivos incluso sería mas efectivo no se.
> Y no hace falta integrados para esta solucion. Colocas 4 interruptores en serie. En el momento que falle uno el circuito se quedara abierto


 
Evidentemente no estarían tirados en el suelo tienen que estar enterrados y eso no cuesta mucho dinero, digamos que seria hacer un agugero y empotrar en sistema en el suelo con su aislamiento correspondiente, las calles las llenan de zanjas kilometricas a cada momento, y lo que no es viable al aire libre es montar estructuras por encima de cada aparcamiento para colocar un sensor.

Tampoco sería muy adecuado utilizar unas bandas en el suelo que las pisen los coches puesto que si aparcan un poco desplazados como es habitual y demas no funcionaria. Yo he visto focos instalados en suelo público en la calle que estan enbutidos en el pavimento y no se rompen ni de coña, me imagino que llevaran un plastico especial y por supuesto no ocupan más de 15x15cm ya que si no tendrian que ser muy muy resistentes. Pues la idea es algo asi pero que detras de ese panel transparente este las celulas fotovoltaicas y los sensores.





Basalto dijo:


> http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/sensores-de-proximidad-ultrasonicos/2370799/
> http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/sensores-de-proximidad-ultrasonicos/2370783/
> 
> De 0,2 metros a 4 metros, sencillo y barato, no necesitas mas.


 

En cuanto a esto e visto que funciona por ultra sonidos pero esto ¿se puede configurar para que detecte los coches? y de ser así como se haría, ¿como tendría que ser el circuito para ello? He visto que es un sensor de proximidad, pero si por ejempo alguien tiera una lata de cocacola al suelo y cae justo encima de donde estubiera el sensor? Es que de ser así no me valdria por que seria muy sensible lecturas erroneas en la via pública, de ahí la opción de dectetar grandes masas metálicas para que independiente mente de la basura o elementos varios no interfieran en la lectura correcta. Pero no se como funciona exactamente este sensor. ¿sugerencias?

¡¡Gracias a todos!!





Scooter dijo:


> Los detectores de verdad son una espira empotrada en el pavimento, se hace un oscilador LC y analizando la frecuencia, amplitud etc se sabe si hay un vehículo e incluso que tipo de vehículo.
> También se está poniendo de moda la visión artificial, seguramente será mas barato poner un poste con una cámara y analizar la imagen, sobre todo en un parking de cierto tamaño y al aire libre.
> 
> Los detectores "normales" es difícil que te sirvan porque suelen funcionar a una corta distancia, y del suelo a los bajos del coche pueden haber 20cm


 
Las cámaras en la via pública no es mala idea, aunque creo que serían menos robustas y también más sensibles a la suciedad o a la osbtaculización de la óptica. En cuanto a las espiras que comentas y demás.. ¿no existe esto mismo pero ya encapsulado y fabricado?, es decir, algo menos artesanal y más industrial. Sin ser exesivamente caro, claro!! Es un proyecto teórico por lo que  no tengo demasiados problemas en ese sentido.



Adjunto os paso una ejemplo de la idea en cuestión. Recordar que al estar en la via pública y a la interperie muchas de las opciones no serían validas.

Gracias


----------



## Electronec

arex dijo:


> En cuanto a esto e visto que funciona por ultra sonidos pero esto ¿se puede configurar para que detecte los coches? y de ser así como se haría, ¿como tendría que ser el circuito para ello? He visto que es un sensor de proximidad, pero si por ejempo alguien tiera una lata de cocacola al suelo y cae justo encima de donde estubiera el sensor? Es que de ser así no me valdria por que seria muy sensible lecturas erroneas en la via pública, de ahí la opción de dectetar grandes masas metálicas para que independiente mente de la basura o elementos varios no interfieran en la lectura correcta. Pero no se como funciona exactamente este sensor. ¿sugerencias?



Este sistema de ultrasonidos detecta coches pero no por ser metálicos (ejemplo de la lata de cocacola) si no por proximidad. Si la distancia entre techo y suelo es de 3 metros, hay que calibralos para una distancia apropiada a un vehículo.
Lo que si hay que tener en cuenta es darle un tiempo de offset, (creo que este no es el término apropiado) de unos segundos para que el sistema discrimine entre un vehículo o una persona por ejemplo.

Por otro lado; 
como dice Scooter, el sistema mediante lazo en pavimento, es el que hay. Yo trabajo para una empresa de instalaciones de seguridad y control de accesos, y hoy por hoy es el que montamos, 3 espiras de 1,5mm en un radio de 2x1m.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Lo que te he descrito tallando en el asfalto no es nada artesanal, es lo que se hace en la realidad. Así funcionan los detectores de velocidad, semáforos, aforadores etc.
Poner un punto de detección falsearía enormemente, de hecho ya hay problemas haciendo espiras de 2m porque siempre hay quien pasa por fuera...

Lo de la visión artificial creo que es el futuro si se hace correctamente; hay que evitar que las sombras de otros vehículos afecten y un largo etcétera, pero es lo mas robusto y lo mas fácil de mantener.
Todo lo que esté embutido en el asfalto se rompe si o si, y para reparar hay que cortar la calle etc. te lo dice uno que trabajó 20 años en mantenimiento e instalación de tráfico.
Luego asfaltan encima, pintan encima, llega un gamberro que se lo lleva a casa porque cree que le va a ser útil...

Respecto al solar: si aparcan encima del detector solar se queda a oscuras. Calcula la superficie de ese minipanel y verás que la energía disponible es muy justa habría que hilar muy fino para que funcione.

La cámara evidentemente habrá que limpiarla y mantenerla pero igual con una o dos cámaras cubres toda la zona, si tienes que poner cien sensores...


----------



## Falsa Moneda

Saludo a los amigos foristas y le cuento que tengo casi todo listo para empezar a armar el Detector PI de este enlace:
http://www.geotech1.com/pages/metdet/projects/stuart1/stuart1_300.pdf.  Solamente me falta el Cristal de Cuarzo de 40 Khz, y no lo puedo conseguir. Soy de Argentina. Recurro a la buena disposición de alguien de este mismo país que sepa donde puede haber y si me puede pasar los datos para contactarme con el vendedor.  Gracias.


----------



## julioDJ

Hola buen dia. Queria saber que les parece este circuito y si funcionara bien para objetos pequeños como monedas y cosas por el estilo... Aqui va el link...
http://www.easytreasure.co.uk/bfo.htm
Saludos.


----------



## nachonkx

Yo una vez utilice esta tarjeta
http://www.inexglobal.com/downloads/zx-metal_e.pdf

El circuito esta basado en un TDA0161, aunque no se que tan difícil será conseguir ese integrado.

Saludos


----------



## julioDJ

Hola muchas gracias!! Pero aca en uruguay ese integrado no lo consigo por ningun lado!! Por eso buscaba uno a transistores porque es mas facil de conseguir los materiales..



Una pregunta... del primer circuito podria sustituir los condensadores de poliester por ceramicos?


----------



## Det

hola compañeros, en un momento de inspiración me llego a la mente la idea de construir un detector de metales así que me puse a investigar. entonces encontré varios circuitos que me hicieron comprender el funcionamiento básico, un oscilador que manda su señal a un filtro pasa banda con una gran bobina que la filtra para permitir su paso solo cuando sea de una frecuencia espesifica. solo que en lugar de que varié la frecuencia en este caso se varia la la inductancia de la bobina y por lo tanto cambia su banda. 




bueno, comencé a diseñar mi propio circuito y obtuve el efecto deseado a la salida del filtro pasa-banda tenia una señal casi conoidal que disminuía al acercar cualquier metal a la bobina. pero la prueba la había hecho con una bobina pequeña que encontré entre mi chatarra asi que quise reemplazarla con una de mayor tamaño y la fabrique. pero ahora que la he puesto no he conseguido el mismo efecto, el filtro no esta ajustado a la frecuencia del oscilador y apesar de que dispongo condensadores variables no lo he podido ajustar. no conozco el valor de mi nueva bobina asi que no puedo calcular la banda y ni siquiera sabría como calcularla. pero si cuento con un osciloscopio. mi duda es; si hago resonar la bobina con el condensador en paralelo, esa frecuencia que obtendría seria la frecuencia de banda del filtro




o existe otra manera de conocerla. o ajustarla por cierto mi oscilador es de 80 khz
bueno les agradezco mucho por su ayuda grasias


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bobina+capacitor=circuito tanque, la frecuencia donde resuene será donde los efectos capacitivos e inductivos se contrarrestren. Debes hacer la prueba colocando cerca de la bobina el metal de detección y variar la frecuencia del oscilador, sírvete del osciloscopio para hallar la frecuencia de resonancia resultante del tanque junto al metal


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola Det , utilize un generador senoidal ayustable (frequenzia) y conecte su salida en "V1" , conecte la entrada de tu osciloscopio en "V2" , busque por la maxima amplitud en la pantalha de lo osciloscopio variando la frequenzia de lo generador , esa es la frequenzia de ressonansia paralela de "L" y "C" , donde la reactancia de uno "anula" a de lo otro asi se conportan como un circuito en abierto y no "cargan" el resistor "R". 
Para se conocer lo "Q" de lo circuito varie la frequenzia de lo generador para riba y abajo hasta obtener la mitad de la maxima amplitude en la pantalha de lo osciloscopio , asi lo "Q" medido es : F(max. Ampl.)/F(arriba)-F(abajo). 
Mantenga lo generador en la frequenzia de maxima amplitud en la pantalha de lo osciloscopio y aproxime un metal de la bobina , la amplitude mirada en lo osciloscopio deve bajar porque lo metal canbia lo valor de la bobina desintonizando lo tanque "L y C" .
!Fuerte abrazo y feliz año nuevo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Det

muchas gracias me ha funcionado muy bien el consejo 
no contaba con generador de honda senuidal así que improvise un oscilador oscilador colpitts , un capacitor variable y un opam para tener un oscilador que pudiera variar su frecuencia y así resolví el problema.
solo me queda una duda; que tipo de de circuito tanque seria mas sensible, uno con una bobina de un calibre muy delgado, o con un calibre calibre mas grueso, o uno con una bobina de gran inductancia pero una capasitancia pequeña o uno con una inductancia pequeña pero con una capacitancia mayor, claro siento proporcionales para no alejarse mucho de la frecuencia de resonancia deceada.
que tenga ust un muy buen comienzo de año y felices fiestas


----------



## tiago

Hola, estoy construyendo un detector de metales para mi hijo. Por supuesto el manual es en inglés, lo cual no es mucho problema, pero cuando me "pilla el toro" es a la hora de la conversión de AWG a m/m².

Hay muchas tablas de conversión en la red, pero en la descripción aparece un 6 al lado de AWG que no estoy seguro de qué es. Véase:

_"*The standard coil for this design has a
diameter of 10-inches (25cm), with 26
turns of 26 AWG6 enameled wire.*"

_Y no se exactamente que significa_. 
_¿Alguien sabe que es exactamente?

Saludos.


----------



## dantonio

Va  información al respecto.


----------



## yosimiro

A mi modesto entender.
Un círculo de 25cm de diámetro, con 26 vueltas de cable de 4,1mm de diámetro(calibre 6).

Ver el archivo adjunto 134243


----------



## franc0

tiago dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy construyendo un detector de metales para mi hijo. Por supuesto el manual es en inglés, lo cual no es mucho problema, pero cuando me "pilla el toro" es a la hora de la conversión de AWG a m/m².
> 
> Hay muchas tablas de conversión en la red, pero en la descripción aparece un 6 al lado de AWG que no estoy seguro de qué es. Véase:
> 
> _"*The standard coil for this design has a*_
> _*diameter of 10-inches (25cm), with 26*_
> _*turns of 26 AWG6 enameled wire.*"_
> 
> Y no se exactamente que significa_. _
> ¿Alguien sabe que es exactamente?
> 
> Saludos.


 
*A*migo tiago seria bueno que puedas colocar el diagrama del detector que estas construyendo asi podriamos probar t*am*b*ién* el circuito, a lo que entiendo es un plato de 10 pulgadas de diametro o 25 cm, con 26 vueltas del alambre Nº 6 pero me parece muy gueso para lo que quieres realizar


----------



## tiago

Aquí coloco un video en el cual sepuede apreciar la bobina al principio

[ame="https://youtu.be/pdeavEgDHJI"]Video[/ame]

Y el enlace a la página fuente

Creo que es AWG 26, 26 vueltas.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C

.

 
Dado que es un detector de metales, el cable *NO puede ser un #6 AWG* !!!!, realmente no me imagino un mazacote de 20,5 metros arrollado con cable #6 que pesa 2.5Kg   !!!.


La bobina tal cual indica tiene un diámetro de 10" (25cm) donde se deben bobinar 26 espiras de cable #26 AWG (0,405mm), mas lógico con lo que son los Detectores de Metal .


Por otra parte buscando en internet se ven avisos de eBay donde indican *AWG6* y es cable con aislación de silicona o plástico.
No he encontrado otras fuentes tipo Wikipedia que se refieran a *AWG6* de forma que pueda confirmar esta presunción.

La otra presunción que poseo es que las 26 espiras de cable #26 AWG se bobinen en una forma que tenga #6 AWG que es equivalente a un circulo de 4,11 mm de diámetro y una sección de 13,3 mm². 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago

Gracias por las respuestas.
Voy a seguir investigando. Según las fotos de la bobina en el documento PDF que hay en la página del autor, parece lógico pensar que es cable de 0'405.
En todo caso, comentaré resultados.
Saludos.


----------



## opamp

Tiago, es un número de referencia, para que leas más detalles, en la parte inferior.


----------



## J2C

.


Tiago

En la página 9 del documento adjunto que baje de donde indicaste tu, se ve el 6 posterior a la sigla AWG como superíndice cita de nota.

Y abajo de la columna central de texto la aclaración 26AWG = 27AWG = 0,4mm !!!!!.


En todo caso esos detectores de metal suelen trabajar en frecuencias tipo 50 a 150 KHz y no seria tan importante el diámetro del alambre a bobinar por que lo que definirá la inductancia es el diámetro de la forma, la cantidad de espiras y la longitud del bobinado que aquí se ha minimizado.

Puedes probar con otros diámetros mayores con el inconveniente que será mas pesada la bobina y en búsquedas grandes se cansan los brazos.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ElectroWero

tiago dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Voy a seguir investigando. Según las fotos de la bobina en el documento PDF que hay en la página del autor, parece lógico pensar que es cable de 0'405.
> En todo caso, comentaré resultados.
> Saludos.



Buscando el documento del detector de metales y editando mi comentario anterior, no es AWG6 si no AWG elevado a la sexta potencia, que indica las veces que se multiplica el AWG.

Documento:

https://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.geotech1.com/pages/metdet/projects/hammerhead/HHv1p3_150c.pdf&ved=0CB0QFjAAahUKEwjDnPX7nd3HAhULHZQKHTBRBAM&usg=AFQjCNEuOeESHSMxo_5w5YzGfab-wMTl9g

Son 26 vueltas con calibre o AWG26 a la 6.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días Tiago.

_*"The standard coil for this design has a
diameter of 10-inches (25cm), with 26
turns of 26 AWG6 enameled wire."*_

Mas o menos significa...

La Bobina para este diseño tiene un diámetro de 10 Pulgadas (25cm),
consta de 26 espiras de hilo esmaltado del calibre AWG 26 (0,41mm de diámetro)

Estimo que esa  Bobina estará en unos 500µH

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hasta dónde se , esas bobinas generalmente se forran de aluminio o se hacen dentro de un caño de cobre circular , luego conectado a masa (y sin que sus extremos se toquen)


----------



## tiago

Gracias por la info.
Mi duda, principalmente radicaba en el "6" que vá tras a las siglas de AWG. Me preguntaba si se refiere a alguna aleación especial para ciertos desempeños del cable conductor o alguna característica que lo distinga de los conductores de cobre convencionales.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Hasta dónde se , esas bobinas generalmente se  forran de aluminio o se hacen dentro de un caño de cobre circular ,  luego conectado a masa (y sin que sus extremos se toquen)


Coincides totalmente con la explicación que viene en el manual de construcción, de todos modos ya me he dado una extensa googleada sobre éstas bobinitas y sus particularidades.



			
				miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Mas o menos significa...
> La Bobina para este diseño tiene un diámetro de 10 Pulgadas (25cm),
> consta de 26 espiras de hilo esmaltado del calibre AWG 26 (0,41mm de diámetro)
> 
> Estimo que esa  Bobina estará en unos 500µH



Hola  miguelus. Estás en lo cierto, son 500µH 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Éste es un montaje interesante. Iré subiendo notas por si alguien lo quiere montar y experimentar.
De momento dejo el PCB ya a escala 1:1 listo para pasar a placa.

Saludos.


----------



## palurdo

Supongo que lo sabes de sobra, pero para los que quieran hacerse un detector de metales, y como el mundo es muy grande, informaos bien sobre las leyes de vuestra zona respecto a los aparatos "buscatesoros", ya que pueden tener uso restringido, ser ilegales, o incluso ser considerados "armas terroristas"...


----------



## tiago

Hola @palurdo

Estoy enterado. Me lo ha pedido el nano para su cumpleaños y se lo voy a montar para que experimente.
Ya sé que no te lo puedes llevar a la playa ni al campo, lo usaremos para jugar en casa y a ver si le sirve para aprender.
Puede ser divertido que compita con sus amigos colocando objetivos ocultos.
Aprenderá a usar los ajustes según cada meta, el "cómo y  por qué". Este año comenza la nueva asignatura de tecnología, y me gusta verlo a mi lado echándome una mano.
Gracias por el cometario.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola gente

A mi entender. El 6 es un error de tipeo no hay nada que haga referencia a la fabricacion de la bobina de detección a menos que sea el calibre de aislamiento, pero eso no se muestra de esa forma. De ser el caso pide un aislamiento como si fuera la baina de un cable de 0.75mm

saludos


----------



## tiago

Al final me decidí por montar el  proyecto de detector diseñado por Carl Moreland. Comenzando por el principio se puede afirmar que la placa de circuito impreso está bastante bien realizada, no tiene fallos, únicamente las isletas quizá demasiado justas. Hay que usar un taladro de 0’7 m/m y realizar soldaduras precisas, mucho cuidado de no romper las pistas por el cuello que las une a la isleta, es recomendable una capa de estaño por todo el circuito para darle más robustez.


  Hay algunas resistencias que están confusas en el listado de componentes, yo lo he montado acorde a los valores del esquema.
  Abajo dejo sendos *.pdf con las versiones VCO y no VCO, los detalles están en el *.pdf  al pié del post #9 de éste hilo.


  Existen varias versiones de éste detector, yo monté la versión no VCO, la cual me dio problemas que no pude solucionar, un poco ofuscado partí de cero con un nuevo PCB y ésta vez monté la versión VCO, para la cual se emplea exactamente la misma placa con la diferencia que se quitan y a la vez también se añaden nuevos componentes. Ésta vez parece que anda correctamente, medí cada componente antes de soldarlo para asegurarme de que todo estaba en perfectas condiciones.
  Creo que la primera placa sufrió alguna rotura en las pistas que no llegué a detectar.
  Si que puedo decir que los zócalos para los IC me dieron algún falso contacto, por lo que al final soldé a placa todo lo que pude o me pareció adecuado.




  La bobina la construí según las instrucciones del autor, solamente modifiqué el diámetro
  Y quedó en 23 cm, justo para encajarla dentro del protector plástico. Como escudo eléctrico usé cinta de aluminio de la que se utiliza para unir conductos de aire, la resistencia de descarga de ésta bobina a falta de algo de experimentación ha quedado en unos 720 Ohm. He probado la sensibilidad con una moneda de céntimo de Euro y la detecta con claridad a una distancia de 18 – 20 cm., un anillo de oro bastante ligero a unos 8 Cm, aunque para cada tipo de material hay que ajustar adecuadamente el tiempo de retardo.


  El devanado va unido con un metro de cable RG58 a la placa ubicada dentro de una caja de plástico a través de conectores BNC para poder intercambiar los platos detectores en caso de usar varios.

  La bobina la he metido dentro de un frisbee. Una rótula de plástico de las que usan las fregonas me ha servido para unirla a éste frisbee sin aportes metálicos.





  Un palo de escoba terminado en una empuñadura hecha con tubos de PVC forman una estructura muy similar a la de los detectores comerciales, a falta de forrar de plástico el palo y hacerle una carátula adecuada a la caja con los controles.



  La caja presenta unos mandos frontales que son  Sample Delay y Sample Pulse Width (R42 y R46 del circuito)  Un conmutador de palanca para conectar y desconectar el “Autotrack” y una toma de auriculares para escuchar el VCO.
  Un vúmetro conectado a través de un condensador de 10uF a la salida del transistor de audio hace visibles las pulsaciones del VCO si no queremos castigarnos los oidos con tanto ruido.
  En el lateral hay tres controles mas que son el Volume, Threshold y ancho del pulso, son útiles para ajustar al material que se quiere detectar y a la vez, eliminar en todo lo posible las interferencias del ambiente que puedan influir en el funcionamiento. Como altavoz he usado un resonador piezoeléctrico que ocupa poco lugar y es muy eficaz.
Está alimentado por una batería li –ion de 12V 4000 mA






  El problema es que presenta oscilaciones aleatorias bastante molestas que hacen  un poco confusa la detección de un objetivo real, quizá debidas a la inadecuada adaptación entre la bobina y el circuito receptor y a la enorme carga de residuos electromagnéticos que hay en el ambiente de las ciudades. Éste problema mejora cuanto mas te sitúas en ambientes exteriores.

  Lo bueno y lo malo a la vez de éste montaje es la cantidad de ajustes que presenta, aunque el autor ya advierte que es meramente un proyecto didáctico y pensado para la experimentación
  Muy divertido para ratos de ocio, es todo un reto dejar el equipo ajustado para jugar a los caza tesoros. El trasto pesa bastante para llevar el equipo empuñado en su totalidad, por lo que estoy pensando una versión bandolera, colgada a la cintura.

*Hay que recordar que las normativas de cada país en éste sentido pueden hacer ilegal el empleo de éstos aparatos en ciertas demarcaciones, por lo que su uso es con fines meramente didácticos y de experimentación, lo cual no quiere decir que en la medida de lo legal no lo podamos emplear para rescatar latas de refresco, alambres y todo tipo de chatarra enterrada en el suelo a algunos centímetros de profundidad.
Remover el terreno a cierta profundidad es un atentado contra la naturaleza del terreno y un delito flagrante si se hace en yacimientos arqueológicos o fincas privadas sin permiso del propietario.
* 


  Tengo que reconocer que me ha sido muy útil para detectar los anclajes metálicos de las vigas que hay en los bajos de mi terraza exterior y que es el techo del almacén de muebles que hay bajo mi casa, así como para descubrir los remaches ocultos de hierro que tiene la vieja mesa de madera restaurada de mi salón.

  Resulta interesante también para descubrir las partes metálicas del edificio donde vives
  Ocultas bajo el cemento.

Para el ajuste del aparato podemos elaborar objetivos visibles sobre el terreno y de ésta forma ajustar la sensibilidad y máximo rendimiento. Aquí una diana realizada con dos monedas de céntimo de Euro remarcadas con rotulador para que destaquen en el terreno.



  Publicaré oscilogramas del circuito en cuanto me sea posible. 
  Un aparato sin duda interesante para pasar el rato… Y quien sabe para que mas fantásticas sorpresas.

Repito que tanto para la versión VCO como la no VCO se usa la misma placa que aparece mas arriba a tamaño real.

Seguiré comentando.

  Saludos.


----------



## tiago

Algo fundamental con éste tipo de aparatos y que hay que tener muy en cuenta es que son extraordinariamente sensibles a las emisiones residuales de tipo electrostático y/o radioeléctrico que existen en el entorno producidas por líneas eléctricas, aparatos y electrodomésticos, antenas de telefonía etc ... así como las estructuras metálicas que están a nuestro alrededor y que no se muestran a simple vista:, mallazos de hierro para reforzar suelos y muros, vigas o sujeciones metálicas para éstas, conducciones de fontanería ...

Todos éstos elementos van a hacer que sea prácticamente imposible obtener resultados a nivel evaluativo con el detector dentro de nuestras casas, ni siquiera en la despejada terraza trasera de mi edificio estaba libre de éstos factores, que aunque se reducen en buena medida, es bastante dificil encontrar una "zona limpia" para hacer pruebas con monedas u otro tipo de dianas sin que arroje falsos positivos por doquier.

Por ello, me bajé a un parque próximo a mi domicilio, que a pesar de estar rodeado de edificios y con bastante instalación por bajo del pavimento para el encendido de las farolas y accionado de las bombas de una enorme fuente que hay instalada, si que me ofrecía zonas bastante diáfanas para hacer pruebas.

Con la bobina de 23 cm. obtuve resultados mas que satisfactorios y a mi entender nada que envidiar con equipos que se encuentran en el mercado por mas de 500 €, según he podido leer sobre su rendimiento en foros de expertos en la materia.

Dados los buenos resultados decidí montar una bobina de 27'5 cm. de diámetro, pensando cómo le podía dar ligereza sin que el resultado fuese similar al de una olla de cocer patatas pegada en la punta de un palo, se me ocurrió que unos viejos vinilos formato LP totalmente rayados podían aún servir a la humanidad.

Por si alguien decide construir un aparato de éstos y su correspondiente bobina, en el *pdf *situado unos mensajes mas arriba se encuentra el manual completo, pero adjunto una ilustración de cómo se coloca la pantalla o escudo eléctrico en torno al devanado. Se puede usar cinta de alumino adhesiva y procurar no cortarla o trocearla para que la resistencia de una punta a la otra sea la menor posible.

Éste escudo parte del punto donde se encuentran los dos cabos de hilo esmaltado de la bobina, la circunda totalmente *y no se deben de encontrar los extremos de éste blindaje, *dejaremos un espacio de unos 5 - 10 m/m que dejarán al descubierto las espiras de la bobina, evidentemente lo protegeremos con cinta aislante o auto vulcanizante para proteger éste tramo. Uno de los cabos de la bobina irá conectado eléctricamente al escudo y a la vez a la correspondiente tierra del circuito.

Ver el archivo adjunto 136605
*
Bobina de 27'5 cm:*

Pegamos la bobina sobre uno de los vinilos y con una herramienta tipo dremel o una sierrecita de marquetería le hacemos un calado para desprender varias porciones del plástico.

Ver el archivo adjunto 136609

Ver el archivo adjunto 136606

Colocamos el otro vinilo debajo y con un lápiz perfilamos el dibujo del calado que acabamos de hacer y procedemos a extraerle las mismas porciones de plástico.

Ver el archivo adjunto 136607

Despues se suelda un cable apropiado y se construye un sandwich con la bobina en medio.

Ver el archivo adjunto 136608

Luego viene la parte en la que decidimos si lo rellenamos de silicona para compactarlo o le colocamos unas bridas de nylon para poder recuperar la bobina en caso de accidente y para que no resulte demasiado pesado. Ésta es la opción que me motivó, los brazos van reforzados interiormente con unas tiras de fibra de vidrio cortadas de una placa inservible y por supuesto eliminado el cobre. El resultado es éste ...

Ver el archivo adjunto 136610

Ver el archivo adjunto 136611

Ahora a bajar al parque y ver si hemos logrado aumentar el rendimiento. No olvidar que la resistencia de descarga de bobina debe variarse de forma proporcionada, por el momento parece que el mejor rendimiento lo tengo con 460 Ohm para ésta bobina ... Comentaré resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## davidnicol

Necesito su generosa ayuda para diagnosticar una falla en una placa de un equipo detector de metales que sufrió daños por un corto circuito. ojala si alguno de los integrantes de este foro pudieran ayudarme.

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son poco avanzados. Revisando la fuente desde la entrada de alimentacion, note el fusible y la resistencia de entrada quemada, el varistor dañado. cambié los componentes mencionado y al conectarlo se volvio a quemar esta vez solo la resistencia, pero el fusible y el varistor sin problema. empece a revisar los semiconductores (puente rectificador,diodos, mosfet, capacitores, y según las mediciones no tienen problema. y la falla persiste.

En la foto adjunta resalto en amarillo la resistencia que se quema ni al bien conecto la alimentación.

Por favor ayúdenme, les quedaré muy agradecido.


----------



## juanma2468

Revisa el transistor que esta señalado con la flecha roja. Medi entre el pin 2 y 3, no debe haber continuidad, nada de nada, salvo que tenga un diodo en paralelo interno. Si podes pone más fotos de la fuente en detalle.
Ver el archivo adjunto 137791


----------



## davidnicol

Hola Juanma2468.

Retiré el transistor que me indicas. realice las mediciones y marca lo siguiente: Entre el pin 2 y 3 en medición de diodo marca 0.50 v, polaridad invertida marca infinito. Entre el pin 1 y 2, marca infinito. Y entre el pin 1 y 3 igual marca infinito.

tambien verifiqué todos los componentes resaltados en amarillo y ninguna muestra alguna falla. 

Si tienes alguna otra sugerencia por favor avisame.


----------



## juanma2468

Cuando mides continuidad directamente sobre la entrada de 220V da un corto o un valor bajo?


----------



## davidnicol

Eso es lo raro. que no hay continuidad, como si no estuviera en corto.



y después de haber revisado los semiconductores ya he cambiado 2 veces la resistencia de entrada y me la quema en el momento. pero no se funde el fusible.


----------



## juanma2468

Bien, mi consejo es que saques el puente de diodos y coloques otro para probar. Hay veces que no se pone en corto directo, pero no esta bueno y hace ese tipo de cosas.
Importante: para no quemar mas cosas realiza todas las pruebas colocando una lampara en serie, si el corto continua, la lampara prendera y evitara que se queme por ejemplo la resistencia que sienpre se quema


----------



## solaris8

> tambien verifiqué todos los componentes resaltados en amarillo y ninguna muestra alguna falla.



como verificaste los capacitores?, sobre todo el que esta despues del puente de diodos....creo que se lee 100 en la ultima foto....


----------



## davidnicol

Mi estimado *Juanma2468. *

Quedo eternamente agradecido por tu enorme ayuda. seguí tus consejos y el problema solucionado. Un millón de gracias. Aunque ya lo había sacado antes el puente rectificador para hacer las mediciones y aparentemente estaba bien. pero lo reemplace y funciono a la perfección. 

Que Dios guarde de ti y tu familia.

hasta pronto.


*Solaris8.* 

Gracias por tu predisposición para ayudarme en mi problema. estoy seguro que si el problema hubiera persistido, con la ayuda de ustedes igual lo hubiese solucionado. Y como les cuento, mi problema ya fue solucionado. ahora a echar a andar mi detector de metales.

Muchas gracias.

Aquí le paso el resultado de las pruebas.


----------



## anajesusa

Hola, es un trabajito copiado de una pagina muy interesante que tiene varios modelos, http://www.geotech1.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=main&file=main.dat
A este modelo lo he probado y va muy bien, detecta una moneda a unos 10 o 15 cm de profundidad.




Saludos


----------



## tiago

Estupendo aparato.
Yo estoy a medias con otro de esa misma página: "Matchless"
A la espera de conseguir el hilo para la bobina.

Saludos


----------



## anajesusa

Que simple que es ese, es muy especial la bobina? que hilo lleva?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

?? serian hilos tipo "Litz" ??  , eses actualmente son raros en si obtener para conpra 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Cesar, ese cristal es muy comun y se encuentra en cualquier tienda de electrónica decente ... creo que seria mas caro hacer el envió. Buen proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Lo cristal de quartzo puede sener cualquer uno enpleyado en circuitos de croma (colores) de TV y cualquer TV viejo ya desquaçado seguramente tiene uno para "regalo", jajajajajajajajajajajajajjaja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago

anajesusa dijo:
			
		

> Que simple que es ese, es muy especial la bobina? que hilo lleva?



Bueno, la bobina es doble, una emisora y otra receptora. Utiliza hilo de 0'3 mm. y lo tengo encargado porque no es sencillo encontrarlo en las tiendas, la semana que viene lo recibo y a ver cómo funciona.
Documentación

Hay que acoplarlas antes de fijarlas al plato y utiliza un multivibrador ICM7556 
El oscilador está basado en un condensador y el problema es la inestabilidad que supone un oscilador así empleado para éste fin, yo he conseguido muy buena estabilidad utilizando un condensador SMD de 10 nF. El circuito es suficientemente estable en 10 - 15 minutos quedando en 715 - 720 KHz.

Monté también el Hammerhead que funciona como un cañón.

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa

Es un tipo de alambre forrado con hilo por lo que comenta Daniel, no creo que los diametros del alambre y si este o no forrado o esmaltado afecten mucho. En esa página hay circuitos muy interesantes.
Voy a mirar el circuito del hammerhead


----------



## tiago

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> ?? serian hilos tipo "Litz" ??  , eses actualmente son raros en si obtener para conpra
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



No creo que sea de ese tipo de hilo, al menos por lo que yo he visto para éstos proyectos. Aunque me suena vagamente haberlo leído en algún Foro. Como están casi todos en Inglés, me pierdo muchas cosas.
Quizá algún fabricante de éste tipo de aparatos se haga confeccionar hilo mas apropiado que el sencillamente esmaltado para elaborar las bobinas.
Creo que lo verdaderamente importante es tener varios platos de recambio según el terreno que vayamos a explorar y lo que estemos buscando, con diferentes sensibilidades. Yo al Hammer le he construido tres. La resistencia de descarga de la bobina también hay que variarla con un conmutador cuando cambias la inductancia.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos ,los  hilos "Litz" generalmente  son enpleyados en la construición de  inductores de alta calidad (elevado factor "Q")  , eso porque  els son mas prolijos a andar en altas frequenzias ( menor efecto "skin" o pelicular).
Los hilos "Litz" pueden sener hechos con multiplos hilos (10 o 15 hilos) bien mas delgados y todos tranzados  paralelos de modo a formar un unico hilo.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago

Éste detector de metales tiene muchas ventajas y pocos inconvenientes. Se monta en un rato y los ajustes son sencillísimos.

  Uno de los detectores de metales mas sencillos de construir para aficionados a la búsqueda de “tesoros” es sin duda éste. El número de componentes es reducido, y su manejo muy sencillo. Solamente emplea un chip ICM7556IPD que básicamente son dos temporizadores de tecnología CMOS integrados en una sola cápsula, su precio es muy asequible y la realización del circuito así como su puesta en marcha, muy simple.

Ver el archivo adjunto 138414


Algunas notas constructivas

  Saludos a todos.

  Todos los datos que comento, se encuentran explicados en la documentación original publicada por Thomas Scarborough, el autor de éste proyecto, *donde se pueden encontrar todos los* *detalles al completo*. Estas explicaciones no son más que una traducción de los puntos más importantes, basados en la experiencia personal.

  Unas cuantas resistencias, un potenciómetro de ajuste multivuelta y dos potenciómetros lineales estándar, cuatro condensadores, y ya lo tenemos casi todo… Falta la placa de circuito impreso que por su sencillez se puede dibujar a mano alzada con rotulador indeleble sobre un trocito de plancha virgen, mejor emplear fibra de vidrio.

Ver el archivo adjunto 138411

  Para construir las dos bobinas se puede usar hilo lo más próximo a lo que el autor recomienda, no es demasiado crítico, aunque puede abultar o pesar demasiado si empleamos secciones demasiado gruesas.
  Ah… Y un resonador piezoeléctrico que rescataremos de alguna vieja placa base de ordenador o de cualquier reloj despertador inservible  de éstos que emiten un pitido intermitente al sonar.

  En cuanto a las bobinas sensoras yo he devanado éstas usando como horma un bote de plástico de esos en los que venden los DVD de 50 en 50. Tiene un diámetro de poquito más de 12’5 cm. Y son muy adecuados para nuestros propósitos.
  La bobina es un elemento decisivo en la sensibilidad que ha de tener el aparato, por lo que es recomendable experimentar con varios prototipos si queremos sacarle buen jugo al proyecto, yo solo he construido una  que no me da tanta sensibilidad como afirma el autor, pero está probado en el interior de la casa, supongo que en exteriores es mas que posible que se tan sensible o incluso algo más. Hay que acordarse de construir el escudo eléctrico o escudo Faraday alrededor del devanado.

  Para el condensador oscilador del TX que es de una capacidad de 10 nF es recomendable usar un cerámico tipo SMD, ya que los cambios de temperatura, vibración y otros factores jugarán con la estabilidad del oscilador, y éste formato es el que mejor se adapta, siendo los tamaños SMD mas pequeños los mas adecuados según he podido experimentar.
  Soldado entre los pines del IC funcionará perfectamente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 138412

  Hay que tener en cuenta que éste aparato necesita unos minutos para estabilizarse, por lo que es conveniente conectar el detector unos 10 minutos antes de su uso para que el oscilador se estabilice al máximo de sus posibilidades.
  También hay que *construirlo o ubicarlo dentro de una caja metálica conectada a la masa ( - )* *del circuito* para aislarlo de perturbaciones externas. Puedo anotar que bajo luminarias de tubos fluorescentes o bombillas de bajo consumo, el rendimiento del aparato es prácticamente nulo. 

  La puesta en funcionamiento es sencilla, una vez tengamos las bobinas hechas y el escudo terminado en cada una de ellas, procederemos a envolverlas de forma individual en cinta aislante para que no haya contacto eléctrico entre ellas al superponerlas.

  También les daremos la forma en letra “D” mayúscula  a cada una de ellas como muestra el dibujo, teniendo especial cuidado que al colocar una sobre otra y conectarlas al cable los terminales de masa estén hacia un lado y los vivos hacia el otro.

  El cable debe ser del tipo empleado en audio, monocanal para cada bobina, o sea que cada devanado lleva un vivo y una malla por separado, no valen los cables estéreo que portan dos vivos y una malla que los envuelve, pues el mismo cable se comportaría como una extensión de la bobina sensora.

  Conectamos las bobinas a los terminales correspondientes en la placa de circuito impreso, el autor no hace alusión a cual debe de ser la posición de las mismas (TX arriba y RX abajo o viceversa) por tanto las colocaremos indiferentemente para hacer la prueba de funcionamiento, tal como muestra la *figura Nº 3* de la ilustración en la que se dan los detalles constructivos de las bobinas sensoras.
  Ajustaremos RV1 a una resistencia inicial de 90K tal como sugiere el autor, y los potenciómetros RV2 y RV3 a mitad de su recorrido

  Puestas de tal modo y sobre una superficie en la que no hayan elementos metálicos cercanos conectamos el circuito y tenemos la posibilidad de escuchar dos tonos:
  Uno es un TAC – TAC repetitivo, otro es un pitido fuerte y nítido, en ambos casos iremos separando las bobinas *cuidadosamente* desde los extremos redondeados (Puntos *A* y *B*) hacia afuera de modo que el óvalo central se vaya estrechando, alcanzaremos un punto en el que se hace el silencio, debemos parar entonces.

Ver el archivo adjunto 138413

  Con muchísimo cuidado volveremos hacia atrás, si antes estábamos separando, ahora debemos juntar las bobinas, pararemos de inmediato nada mas volver a escuchar el pitido y volveremos a separar los bobinados ahora con mas cuidado hasta que se haga el silencio de nuevo, se trata de encontrar el umbral mas aproximado al punto dónde oímos el pitido sin salir de la zona de silencio.

  Una vez conseguido éste silencio tan equilibrado, retocaremos RV1, poniendo mucha atención en el zumbador para detenernos a la mas mínima evidencia de que  el pitido vuelve a reproducirse y ahí lo dejaremos, con RV3 buscaremos el punto donde desaparece el pitido y se comienza a oír un chisporroteo similar al que se oye al quemar ramas y hojas secas, si es preciso moveremos el ajuste grueso RV2 para conseguirlo.
  Éste es el punto de ajuste, pasando una moneda o un objeto metálico sobre la bobina desestabilizamos el oscilador y podremos oír cómo se hace presente de nuevo el pitido a cada pase de la pieza metálica sobre la bobina sensora. La parte sensitiva es la que queda enmarcada dentro del óvalo central que forman los devanados al superponerse.

  Esto es una simple prueba para comprobar el comportamiento de las bobinas y ver cuan sensible es su manejo. Una vez realizada, colocaremos las bobinas sobre una superficie plástica (Yo he usado el fondo de un viejo plato para macetas) y realizaremos de nuevo el ajuste, conseguido éste y con mucho cuidado trazaremos con un rotulador el contorno del bobinado en la superficie del plato, retiramos las bobinas y practicamos orificios a la par sobre éste contorno.


  Tomamos bridas de nylon, de las finitas y las pasamos por los orificios para sujetar el bobinado al plato (Yo he usado hilo de palomar que es una cuerda muy fina y resistente).
  No sin antes probar de nuevo el funcionamiento, aplicaremos a ambos lados silicona o cualquier adhesivo que endurezca y fije la estructura. Hay que usar productos que no retraigan o mermen con el secado, ya que nos desplazarán las bobinas y quedarán desequilibradas.
  Yo he aplicado una fina capa a ambos lados y después, al secar y volver  probar, he cubierto el bobinado con un zig – zag de silicona para que queden definitivamente asentadas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 138410


  En el documento original se sugiere una forma para llevar a la práctica el montaje totalmente completado de la bobina.
  Después de lograr el secado de la silicona, si se opta por el montaje tipo “dos platos”
  recomiendo rellenar generosamente el espacio interior que queda hueco con lana de fibra de poliéster o una pieza de goma-espuma para darle mayor firmeza al conjunto y lograr una buena amortiguación a la hora de recibir golpes fortuítos.


  Ni recordar tiene que no debemos emplear ningún elemento metálico añadido para fijar las bobinas, la estructura que las protege o el tubo con el que realizamos el vástago o varilla del detector.

  El detector al estar totalmente fundamentado en un simple oscilador a condensador, se irá desplazando de frecuencia a intervalos de tiempo en los que son influyentes el voltaje de alimentación, temperatura ambiente, vibraciones que pueda recibir el equipo, etcétera. Con RV3 corregiremos éste factor y lo iremos llevando al punto cada vez que sea necesario. Si nos quedamos sin alcance, retocaremos RV2 para tener de nuevo acceso al ajuste fino.

  El punto de máxima sensibilidad se obtiene ajustando los potenciómetros de modo que escuchemos un chisporroteo continuo que se consolide en un pitido al aproximarle algún objeto metálico, podemos ajustar los potenciómetros en el umbral que se produce silencio, pero la sensibilidad de detección se verá reducida. Esto es al gusto de cada uno y sobre todo si se emplean auriculares. Hay que remarcar que el uso de auriculares es muy recomendable   ya que percibimos el cambio de tono con mayor nitidez que escuchado a través de un altavoz incorporado en el aparato, y podemos percibir señales que escuchadas por el altavoz, a cierta distancia, se dispersarían fácilmente.

  Hay que hacer notar que el aparato no dispone de amplificador de audio, por lo que el control de volumen no existe.
  Podemos usar auriculares de los que incorporan un control de volumen en el cable o la carcasa, y conectar una resistencia de al menos 330 Ohm en serie con los auriculares para proteger la salida del integrado y en buena medida, nuestros oídos.

  Personalmente no recomiendo incorporar amplificador para audio, ya que la salida que proporciona el circuito tal y como está es más que suficiente para una perfecta audición, y el control de volumen en los auriculares es una opción bastante sencilla. También de esta forma mantendremos el consumo en unos niveles bajísimos (25 – 30 mA), lo que hará que una batería alcalina de 9 Volt nos dure un montón de horas.

*Mucho cuidado en cortocircuitar las conexiones de las bobinas, o el 7556 se nos irá rápidamente a “por uvas”*


  Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## anthony123

Buenas noches compañeros:

Abro el post para pedir sus recomendaciones en cuanto al diseño de un detector de metales que funciona bajo condiciones adversas.

Pero ¿cuales son tales condiciones? La primera es que a 10cm de la bobina detectora (usando un detector tipo Pulse Induction) se encuentra una plancha de metal de 3cm de espesor. La sefunda es la presencia de gran cantidad de ruido electrico.

Tengo armado un detector PI que funciona muy bien en condiciones normales, pero con las anteriores, la sensibilidad se reduce muchismo.

¿Qué podria hacer?

Saludos cordiales y gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, puedes publicar el circuito que comentas?
Yo he utilizado un detector de metales, a base de un oscilador Hartley. La detección se realizaba a base de la variación de amplitud de la señal generada en función del cambio de reluctancia en el sistema.


----------



## Skywalker

Hola compañeros electronicos. Hace un tiempo construi un detector de metales por pulso, y tiene unos potenciometros en la parte donde se crea la onda (la etapa de los 555). Sin embargo al ver varios proyectos, algunos los instalan en el panel, y otros los sustituyen por resistencias fijas. ¿ cual seria la verdadera utilidad de utilizar esos valores variables, en que beneficia al equipo modificar la onda del pulso?  Gracias


----------



## juanma2468

Con eso potenciometro modificas la frecuencia de la señal, y lo que oyes cuando encuentras un metal depende de el tamaño del objeto el cual se vincula directamente a la frecuencia. Objetos grandes trabajan con menor frecuencia, objetos chicos con mayor frecuencia, si los pones fijos los valores limitas al sistema a un determinado tamaño de objeto que pueda llegar a detectar.


----------



## Skywalker

Ahhh perfecto, yo tenia duda si era por la posibilidad de discriminar metales, *f*errosos y no ferrosos, o al*h*ajas. Ya que no se como funciona el discriminador de metales que traen*-*los detectores profesionales, como los Garret, etc.


----------



## Frannku

Hola Gente! hace un tiempo buscando un poco por la web encontre al parecer un buen detector de metales vlf.

tengo el diagrama y el pbc! pero no entiendo muy bien las conexiones de los puntos que le marque en las fotos que adjunto... vendrian a ser el tema de las baterías... y el tema de las bobinas.. 
hay otras conexiones que no logro descifrar que son.. parece ser que son para discriminar el metal. pero no estoy seguro como conectar.. si alguien tiene un ejemplo o alguna imagen.. Muchas gracias Gente! ...


----------



## printido

Esa linea discontinua no es ningun tipo de conexion, solo has de seguir las conexiones que vienen establecidas por las lineas continuas.

De la primera imagen; el 1 es una bateria multicelda, el 2 es una lampara incandescente y el 3 es un conector de tipo jack para conectarle un cargador a la bateria.

De la segunda imagen yo diria que es un conmutador de dos polos y dos posiciones.

Y la tercera imagen es un cable apantallado, el tipico cable coaxial.


----------



## mike82

Hola a todos.


Les cuento que llevo años queriendo un detector de metales y como la plata no me va a dar nunca para compararme uno, y puesto que la electrónica me gusta mucho, decidí hacerme uno desde 0. 

El 90% de los materiales que use son reciclados de otros aparatos en desuso que fui encontrando y me fueron regalando.

El circuito y la explicación de como hacerlo la saque de internet
Ciencia, inventos y experimentos en casa: Circuitos Útiles. 06. Buscador de metales

todavía no puedo probarlo porque me falta conseguir el ultimo componente, un condensador variable.

Pero me gustaría poder contactarme con alguien que entienda de electrónica un poco mas que yo, para que me ayude a determinar si escoji o interprete bien los componentes que utilice. Así que si anda por ahí alguien que pueda darme una mano antes de encenderlo, voy a estar muy agradecido.

Mi primer duda surge con los capasitores ceramicos que use, ya que como menciono, no fui a una casa a comprarlos los rescate de otros circuitos y tengo dudas de no haber elegido los correctos

Primero el circuito en general:



http%3A//i64.tinypic.com/2yuazhw.jpg[/IMG]']
	


aca pueden ver la forma en la que resolvi las pistas... no se si estara muy mal.




Esta es la lista de condensadores ceramicos que figura en la pagina de la persona que lo desarrollo

Todos los condensadores cerámicos para la mínima tensión (63 voltios)
C2 y C5 Cerámico, 1n (un nanofaradio)
C3 Cerámico, 2n2 (dos coma dos nanofaradios)
C4, C9 y C13 Cerámico, 100n (cien nanofaradios)
C6 Cerámico, 680pf (680 picofaradios, también 0.68n)
C7 y C8 Cerámico, 15pf (quince picofaradios)   *---- ESTE ES EL UNICO QUE COMPRE-----*

Se me ocurrió que si les mostraba las fotos de los cerámicos que use, podrían ayudarme a decidir si fue una buena elección, no se si habré usado condensadores muy chicos o  muy grandes y si le pifie leyendo el valor





Tengo un par de dudas mas pero me parecio que era mucho para un solo post y no quise mariarlos.

GRACIAS


----------



## lagg070988

mike82 dijo:


> aca pueden ver la forma en la que resolvi las pistas... no se si estara muy mal.


se ve ordenado, mis placas eran un desastre, por que tiendo a amontonar todo en el menor espacio posible.


mike82 dijo:


> Se me ocurrió que si les mostraba las fotos de los cerámicos


los valores están correctos, gran idea.


mike82 dijo:


> todavía no puedo probarlo porque me falta conseguir el ultimo componente, un condensador variable.


en radios viejas puedes encontrar.


----------



## mike82

Gracias lagg070988

Los cerámicos están bien entonces? el tema de los 65V también está correcto con respecto a los que elegí ?

Tengo una radio que tiene uno... pero es nada q*ue* ver en forma y tamaño físico al que usan en el ejemplo... como puedo saber si me puede servir? El que yo vi que se usa para éste circuito tiene esta forma :







Y el que tiene la radio q*ue* tengo es algo parecido a ésto, se podrá adaptar? Tampoco se los picofaradios q*ue* tendrá el de la radio


----------



## pandacba

De que valor es el variable que te pide el esquema?


----------



## mike82

en la pagina pone, pero entiendo que puede ser poco mas poco menos.
C1 trimer 60pf


----------



## pandacba

Son como los que mostraste en la primera foto de color marrón


----------



## mike82

claro, entonces el de la radio no me va a servir o si? vale la pena que la desarme para mostrarles puntualmente como es?


----------



## pandacba

el de la radio AM solian tener unos 140 pf en una sección(Antena) y unos 82pf en la otra(oscilador)
Podrias probar con la sección osciladora


----------



## mike82

Gracias panda por toda la data q*ue* me das, te muestro una foto del condensador de la radio, no lo desoldé, te muestro como se ve, la radio es uno de esos relojes despertador que venían antes.





Si crees q*ue* puede servir lo saco y me das una mano con eso que decís de antena y oscilador ya que no lo entendí, porque creo que éstos condensadores no tienen solo dos patas tienen mas. y ahi me mareo, lo que no tengo es para medirlo


----------



## lagg070988

mike82 dijo:


> y el que tiene la radio q tengo es algo parecido a esto, se podr aadaptar? tampoco se los picofaradios q tendra el de la radio


esos tienen un rango mas amplio de acción, digamos de 6pF a 300pF, estoy especulando.
debería servir,conecta todo y muévelo lentamente hasta escuchar el pitido, acerca un metal y debería cambiar el tono.
como te gusta la electronica, sera divertido experimentar.


----------



## mike82

Gracias logg, comentaba mas arriba q*ue* estos condensadores tienen varias patas... y eso ya me confunde... como podría saber que patas conectar?


----------



## lagg070988

6 patas, 3 por lado, la del centro es comun a los dos condensadores que forman con las patas de los extremos, osea tendras 4 condensadores variables en esa cajita, además hay un ajuste "fino" que son esos 4 trimers pequeños de arriba. suerte!


----------



## mike82

Bueno lo desoldé y les muestro, por lo que entiendo no tiene polaridad, y conectaría cualquier pata del medio y una q*ue* elija de las cuatro de las esquinas.
Alguna de esas patas me va a ofrecer un valor y otras patas otro valor, hay una pata q*ue* se ve en la foto que está cortada, ahi iba pegado un hilo q*ue* estaba enrollado en un nucleo de ferrita (dato por si vale de algo) , les muestro fotos, pero si entiendo bien sería entonces: pata del medio y cualquiera de las de las esquinas. Y VER QUE PASA AJAAJJA


----------



## lagg070988

me parece que el central es común solo con los de su lado, esta foto te puede ayudar


----------



## mike82

Por lo q*ue* entiendo en esa foto si conecto los terminales va sumando los picofaradios...


----------



## tiago

El recubrimiento de la bobina que has hecho con papel de aluminio también debe ir conectado a la masa del circuito por uno de sus extremos.
Te muevo los mensajes a un hilo donde se comentan y construyen varios detectores.

Por cierto, se puede ver de fondo un papel con el esquema del circuito, publícalo para echarle una ojeada. Y las características de la bobina también serían interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

La sección antena tenian 140pf y la sección osciladora tenian 82pf
Tenes que utillzar la sección osciladora de AM, ese CV es de AM-FM

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 3, 2018

En tu foto la parte que figura a la derecha es la parte de AM, el pin cortado donde iva soldado el hilo de liz es la sección antena entonces la que esta abajo es la sección osciladora


----------



## mike82

Bueno lo probé... y no pasó nada   , que triste jajaja
Lo que noté es que el 7805 calentó mucho en poos segundos así que le puse un disipador.... me pareció raro porque el que lo hizo en la página no uso, y después noté que el integrado del amplificador de audio tambien calentó un poco.... y solo lo tuve prendido menos de 1 minuto.





Bueno... ya se cual fue el problema................................................ conecté la alimentación al revés... que paparulooooooooooo
Ahora el audio se escucha solo si pego la oreja al parlante....
Habré quemado el integrado supongo., que piensan? La pata 6 del integrado va directo a los 9V de la batería.







Supongo q*ue* de quemarse se debe haber quemado el integrado y los transistores.
El 7805 lo medí y entrega sus 5V asi q*ue* supongo q*ue* ese no se quemó.
Los otros 2 transistores no se como medirlos asi q*ue* tendré que ir y comprar integrado y transistores nuevos y probar si ese es el problema.
Q*ue* tonto como me la mandé q*ue* pena


----------



## lagg070988

no creo que se quemaran los transistores, quizás si el amplificador lm386, pero dices que suena... si ajustas el potenciómetro P2, no suena mas fuerte?


mike82 dijo:


> Q tonto como me la mande q pena


acabas de aprender que debes verificar 2 veces la alimentación, antes de conectar 
segun el multimetro que tengas, puedes revisar los transistores midiendo los dos diodos que lo conforman y si hay pines en cortocircuito, o usar la función Hfe


----------



## mike82

Todo es un aprendizaje.... :s



lagg070988 dijo:


> .. si ajustas el potenciómetro P2, no suena mas fuerte


 
Se escucha siempre igual de bajito
Mañana voy a hacer unas pruebas cambiando las patas del condensador variable y ver si hay cambios.



lagg070988 dijo:


> segun el multimetro que tengas, puedes revisar los transistores


 
Tengo un multímetro analógico q*ue* tiene mas de 40 años... jajaja aunque funciona de 10 las funciones son limitadas... no creo q*ue* me sirva para eso. Mide voltaje resistencia y amperaje.

Y sinó el lunes tendré q*ue* comprar otro lm386 y por las dudas los dos BC547. Porque asumo q*ue* el 7805 no se quemó ya q*ue* lo medí y entrega 5V


----------



## pandacba

Esta mal conectado la parte donde esta la depresión es la parte de AM tienes que conectarlo entre el medio y la parte opuesta en diagonal donde esta soldado actualmente


----------



## tiago

¿Tiraste uno de los extremos del blindaje a masa?. No tiene que ver con lo que te ha ocurrido, pero será determinante cuando el circuito funcione.
Observa cómo se ha hecho en los demás detectores.

Saludos.


----------



## mike82

pandacba dijo:


> Esta mal conectado la parte donde esta la depresión es la parte de AM tienes que conectarlo entre el medio y la parte opuesta en diagonal donde esta soldado actualmente


panda gracias por la paciencia que me estas teniendo, trato de interpretar lo que me pusiste pero no lo termino de entender, capas con esta foto me podes decir donde crees que tengo que hacer las conecciones.




tiago dijo:


> ¿Tiraste uno de los extremos del blindaje a masa?.


tiago creo que te referis a esto, en la foto no se nota bien pero es un cable que se une con el papel aluminio


----------



## mike82

Quise  editar mi ultimo mensaje pero no encontré como.

Descubri que si pongo el dedo en el cable blanco que muestro en la foto con una flecha el circuito empieza a funcionar  y detecta metales.
Pero se sigue escuchando muy muy bajito, la diferencia es que antes x mas que moviera el potenciometro de volumen el audio no se afectaba, pero ahora si se nota que el volumen sube y baja.

Supongo que el amplificador esta quemado y *POR* eso se escucha tan bajo, pero no se que tendrá que ver mi dedo en ese cable y si con un lm386 nuevo ya no hara falta poner el dedo ahi o sera parte de otro problema


De esta forma solde el capacitor variable, a ver si te entendí  bien




*05)* *Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.*
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*


----------



## tiago

*mike82 *¿Puedes publicar detalles constructivos de la bobina detectora?

Saludos.


----------



## mike82

Sí,  claro amigo tiago. En cuanto me sea posible documento la construcción de la misma.


----------



## Jhony9625

Muy buenas, he estado leyendo varios comentarios en este hilo y no he encontrado lo que deseo. Existe algún circuito para la detección de diferentes metales? Deseo además de detectar metales saber qué tipo de metal es, es decir, si es oro, plata, cobre, aluminio o al menos diferenciar 2 tipos de materiales metálicos. He visto la página de Geotech que mencionan pero veo que esa página sólo da los esquemas y no una explicación del funcionamiento de dicho esquema entonces digamos que quedo en las mismas jeje. También he entrado a las otras páginas que han mencionado pero no sirven, sólo funciona a de Geotech. Tampoco sé si esto que deseo sea posible hay muy poca información en internet.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

La mayoría de los detectores de metales se basa en propiedades mágnéticas, por lo que para los metales como aluminio, cobre, etc no sirve.
distinguir oro de otros metales, plata, aluminio, cobre, es un tanto dificil.
Tu quieres buscar objetos o metales en la naturaleza?


----------



## Jhony9625

Quiero buscar metales en la naturaleza


----------



## pandacba

más complicado aún, los metales en la naturaleza no se encuentra solos, generalmente se encuentra aleados con otros, busca información de estado natural de los metales en la naturaleza para que tengas una idea de que hablo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para oro y objetos perdidos servirían


----------



## Jhony9625

pandacba dijo:


> más complicado aún, los metales en la naturaleza no se encuentra solos, generalmente se encuentra aleados con otros, busca información de estado natural de los metales en la naturaleza para que tengas una idea de que hablo


Entiendo a lo que te refieres, por eso ps no importa si es entre oro, plata o platino que si se pueden encontrar puros en la naturaleza no tendría problema, lo que deseo mas que todo es detectar dos tipos de metales diferentes y saber si es el uno o el otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los detectores mas elaborados , y comercialmente mas caros , si lo hacen.


----------



## tiago

Los detectores comerciales de cierto nivel, incorporan discriminadores que funcionan muy bien y pueden diferenciar hasta 4 o 5 tipos de metal.
Los hay de imitación a las marcas de prestigio que también incorporan éstos discriminadores, éstas marcas "piratas" increiblemente hacen la discriminación prácticamente igual que los mas caros. Para ello se dotan de un micro procesador que se encarga de dicha función.
Pero están orientados hacia el uso "busca tesoros".

Emular éstas funciones en un circuito auto-construido es bastante complicado, pero no imposible. La verdad es que éstos detectores "piratas" son bastante económicos para las prestaciones que ofrecen.

Mira ésto. No hay derecho , además lleva función pinpointer .
Quién se va a poner a investigar y desarrollar con los precios que ofrecen los chinos

Saludos.


----------



## Jhony9625

Muchas gracias por la información tiago, sin embargo, revisando el artículo no entiendo muy bien si para discriminar ciertos metales uno debe colocar el metal en detección y aplicar la opción de discriminar.

Mi idea básica es utilizar un detector de metales discriminando ciertos materiales con el fin de colocarlo en un carro controlado a distancia y poder ingresarlo en lugares de riesgo, entonces no sé qué tan factible sea comprar el detector y modificarlo para obtener esas señales ya que me haz dado esa idea de comprarlo en lugar de hacerlo.


----------



## tiago

Seleccionas el material o materiales que quieres detectar y solo sonará en presencia de éstos (No hace falta presentárselo).
Se pueden elegir a la vez tantos materiales como el equipo te ofrezca, pero lo de colocarlo en un carro, coche dirigido o como quieras llamarlo me parece un poco complicado, ya que éstos detectores precisan un continuo movimiento de vaivén para detectar los objetos.
Si pones la bobina detectora muy cerca del carro, te detectará los componentes de éste, y si la pones alejada y le incorporas movimiento de vaivén, tendrás que hacer un carro bastante pesado para que no vuelque ni sea dominado por los movimientos de la bobona detectora.
Necesitas algo así, aunque el metál del chásis anula prácticamente su efectividad.





Investiga un poco cómo funcionan éstos aparatos y en qué condiciones deben hacerlo, o te llevarás un chasco.

Consulta algún video o foro de detectoristas y verás lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Cubano

tengo u n detector de metales marca Bounty Hunter IV el cual dejó de funcionar de la noche a la mañana busqué en internet y no encontré ni el diagrama ni manual de fallas tecnicas, si alguno de los colegas conoce algo del mismo espero respuestas.  saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido !

Fotos claras , grandes y nítidas de la plaqueta por favor ! Frente y dorso.


----------



## tiago

Explícanos mas detalladamente que significa eso de que dejó de funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel226

Este es un detector de metales muy popular en Rusia, el Detector de Metales Mariposa (por la forma de las 2 bobinas)

Atento que el diagrama esta en caracteres Cirilicos, todos los capacitores estan en nF
Con Transistor BC547 funciona bien. Es importante que ambos lados tengan las mismas medidas.
Para mi ha funcionado mejor haciendo puente en la resistencia de 100ohm es decir, conectar directamente sin esa resistencia.
Funciona bien con 5v USB, se puede usar un powerbank.


Las bobinas detectoras tienen 15cm de Diametro y son de 30+10 vueltas, es decir, a las 30 vueltas se saca un conector.
Las bobinas van separadas hasta el punto donde no hacen interferencia.

Para regular la sensibilidad a las bobinas se debe acercar una lamina de aluminio (de una lata de cerveza),
buscando obtener la frecuencia mas baja posible.


----------



## marcelo2112

Hola Manuel, tu probaste el circuito? funciona bien, estable y lo mas importante, detecta algo?
SAludos.


----------



## Manuel226

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Hola Manuel, tu probaste el circuito? funciona bien, estable y lo mas importante, detecta algo?
> SAludos.


Hola! He probado el circuito y funciona muy bien en casa, pero en el monte siento que esta muy sensible y cambia mucho de frecuencia. Talvez alguien nos puede ayudar ahacerlo mas estable. Pero si que anda,es muy sensible


----------



## marcelo2112

Seguro es por la mineralizacion del suelo, un factor muy importante al comprar un detector comercial es que tenga " descintonizacion manual de suelo" o algo asi, no soy experto en el tema.
Igualmente por su simpleza merece la pena probarlo, aunque tengo dudas con las bobinas.
Saludos.


----------



## Manuel226

seria genial si alguen puede hacer un aporte y hacerlonmas estable! funciona bastante bien.


----------



## Martin vastik

Hola buen dia*,* te consulto*,* tengo un circuito en formato .jpg que encontré *por* la red de un detector de metales al cual tengo ganas de armar, el tema es que encontré el circuito pero no consigo el archivo pcb para poder hacer la placa*, *el detector se llama tesoro lobo supertraq*, *si alguien me puede ayudar a pasarlo a pcb debido a q*ue* no tengo computadora y me manejo con el telefono*,* se los voy a agradecer*.*


----------



## DJ T3

Encontre *ésta* pagina rusa. Hablan de ese circuito. Vas a tener que mirarte las mas de 150 paginas que tiene el post para ver si lo publicaron.
Asi mismo aca te dejo una imagen del PCB, quizas puedas guiarte


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que este es el PCB
Robado Pedido prestado de aquí: ´http://radiostudentmd.ru/english/articles.php?id=162´


----------



## TRONCO5111

Buen día a todos, estoy tratando de diseñar un detector de metales un poco diferente, en cuanto al diseño de la bobina, de varios diagramas que hay en el foro, todas las bobinas son de forma circular, mariposa etc.
Sera posible que esta bobina sea de forma elíptica capaz de introducirse por un tubo de plástico, ya sea pvc o cpvc de 3/4" o 1", afectará la forma de la bobina para el funcionamiento del detector?
Estoy interesado en realizar este diagrama pero con las bobinas en la forma que estoy buscando.



Martin vastik dijo:


> Hola buen dia*,* te consulto*,* tengo un circuito en formato .jpg que encontré *por* la red de un detector de metales al cual tengo ganas de armar, el tema es que encontré el circuito pero no consigo el archivo pcb para poder hacer la placa*, *el detector se llama tesoro lobo supertraq*, *si alguien me puede ayudar a pasarlo a pcb debido a q*ue* no tengo computadora y me manejo con el telefono*,* se los voy a agradecer*.*Ver el archivo adjunto 257342



La idea de mi diseño es, hacer una perforación de 1" en el suelo a una profundidad de 1.5mts e introducir la bobina a modo de sonda para determinar si hay metales cerca a esa profundidad. si no la hay se sigue perforando a una distancia de aprox 30cm. de la perforación inicial, hasta encontrar algo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DJ T3

Haz un dibujo de tu idea.
Me suena a que cambias mucho la antena, quizas podrías usar una de dimensiones mas pequeñas, pero desconozco la potencia que podría tener...


----------



## unmonje

TRONCO5111 dijo:


> Buen día a todos, estoy tratando de diseñar un detector de metales un poco diferente, en cuanto al diseño de la bobina, de varios diagramas que hay en el foro, todas las bobinas son de forma circular, mariposa etc.
> Sera posible que esta bobina sea de forma elíptica capaz de introducirse por un tubo de plástico, ya sea pvc o cpvc de 3/4" o 1", afectará la forma de la bobina para el funcionamiento del detector?
> Estoy interesado en realizar este diagrama pero con las bobinas en la forma que estoy buscando.
> 
> 
> 
> La idea de mi diseño es, hacer una perforación de 1" en el suelo a una profundidad de 1.5mts e introducir la bobina a modo de sonda para determinar si hay metales cerca a esa profundidad. si no la hay se sigue perforando a una distancia de aprox 30cm. de la perforación inicial, hasta encontrar algo.
> 
> Saludos!!!


En la figura abajo :  
Si el circulo negro fuera la bobina del detector en cuestión, y las lineas rojas representaran  el CAMPO electromagnético generado por la/las  bobina/s a causa de los osciladores internos y lo celeste, fuera un objeto metalico detectable por el equipo, entonces, para ser detectable este último objeto, debería estar emplazado dentro de este radio de acción del equipo, de manera que, la presencia de él, genere en el oscilador una modificación de su frecuencia, que sea medible por el resto del circuito y lo ponga de manifiesto al usuario a travez de un sonido por ejemplo.

Asi, es necesario que ese objeto  se halle en la linea celeste del diagrama condición sin la cual no sucede.
Si usted hace muy angosta su bobina, la profundidad  de campo va a ser seriamente afectada entiendo.
Por ahi utilizando algun criterio mas parecido a un sonar  ó sismógrafo seria mas útil a vuestro propósito supongo. ¿no ?


----------



## TRONCO5111

Seria el mismo concepto pero con la bobina de forma elíptica, con el propósito de introducir la bobina en la perforación del piso y buscan metal de forma paralela al piso, hacia los lados no hacia abajo.


----------



## unmonje

TRONCO5111 dijo:


> Seria el mismo concepto pero con la bobina de forma elíptica, con el propósito de introducir la bobina en la perforación del piso y buscan metal de forma paralela al piso, hacia los lados no hacia abajo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291263


Para eso la hace redonda y listo, lo que queria decir es que no va a ganar nada haciendola de forma oblonga....Lo que usted necesitaria es profundidad de campo, que se logra a mi entender , con mayor intensidad de campo y  con un sistema doopler.... no lo voy a  repetir. Con un doopler, usted podría saber de que lado está el *tocho* de hierro.
Si el objeto no esta debajo, no lo va a ver, en todo caso la bobina deberia ir bajando pero  de lado y a su vez girando a una tasa fija, mientras desciende, para que tenga algo de sensibilidad angular. 
Para que el objeto se detecte las linea rojas lo tienen que abrazar y en su ejemplo eso no pasa.


----------

